# Κείμενα του Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι



## agezerlis (Apr 1, 2012)

Ο Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι (για τους αγγλόφωνους, η προφορά είναι περίπου Leshek Kowakofski) ήταν Πολωνός φιλόσοφος με παγκόσμια φήμη, ο οποίος εν πολλοίς παραμένει άγνωστος στην Ελλάδα. 

Πριν από 3 περίπου χρόνια τελείωσα τη μετάφραση έξι κειμένων του Κολακόφσκι. Δεν βρήκα εκδότη, οπότε τα άφησα στην άκρη. Σήμερα, με αφορμή τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας, τα μοιράζομαι για πρώτη φορά με το ελληνικό κοινό. (Για να ακριβολογούμε, προς το παρόν μοιράζομαι μόνο ένα, το συντομότερο. Μιας και ακριβολογούμε, ας πούμε και την αλήθεια: το κείμενο θα το ανεβάσει η διαχειριστική ομάδα.)

Παρακάτω δίνω το σημείωμα του μεταφραστή, καθώς περιέχει λίγες περαιτέρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον Κολακόφσκι.

---------------------

Σημείωμα του μεταφραστή

«Όταν ο λόγος του Θεού λέει κάτι και η λόγια διερεύνηση λέει κάτι άλλο, τότε η λόγια διερεύνηση μπορεί να πάει στο διάολο.»[1]

«Τόσο το χειρότερο για τα δεδομένα.»[2]

Ο διττός δογματισμός των παραπάνω παραθεμάτων μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως η αντίθετη όψη των γενικών χαρακτηριστικών του στοχασμού του Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι (1927-2009), ενός διανοουμένου που σε κάποια περίοδο της σταδιοδρομίας του τον είχαν χαρακτηρίσει «Χριστιανό δίχως εκκλησία, Μαρξιστή δίχως κόμμα». Είναι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος τον οποίον ο Βλαντισλάβ Γκομούλκα το 1957 τον επέκρινε ως τον «κύριο ιδεολόγο του λεγόμενου ρεβιζιονισμού». O ίδιος άνθρωπος τον οποίον ο Γιούργκεν Χάμπερμας πρότεινε το 1970 ως υποψήφιο για την έδρα που προηγουμένως ανήκε στον Τέοντορ Αντόρνο – αντιμετωπίζοντας τη σθεναρή εναντίωση των φοιτητών της Φραγκφούρτης. Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος για τον οποίον ο Μίλοβαν Τζίλας, πάλαι ποτέ δεξί χέρι του Τίτο, έγραψε το 1971 πως αποτελούσε μία «καίρια και ουσιώδη μορφή». Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος στον οποίον ο Βρετανός ιστορικός Ε. Π. Τόμσον έγραψε το 1973 πως «αρνηθήκαμε να αποκηρύξουμε τον 'Κομμουνισμό' επειδή ο κομμουνισμός ήταν ένα σύνθετο ουσιαστικό το οποίο περιείχε τον Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι». Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος στον οποίον απονεμήθηκε το 1983 η υποτροφία Μακάρθουρ (γνωστή και ως «επιχορήγηση για ιδιοφυίες») καθώς και το βραβείο Έρασμος (μαζί με τον Ραϋμόν Αρόν και τον Αϊζάια Μπερλίν). Ο ίδιος, τέλος, άνθρωπος που το 2003 κέρδισε το πρώτο βραβείο Κλούγκι της Αμερικάνικης Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου, τιμητική διάκριση η οποία θεσμοθετήθηκε για να καλύψει τις επιστημονικές κατηγορίες για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχει βραβείο Νόμπελ. 

Όταν συνέλαβα την ιδέα του βιβλίου αυτού είχα ως στόχο να παρουσιάσω έναν μεγάλο διανοητή σε ένα κοινό που μάλλον έχει ακούσει το όνομα Κολακόφσκι (ή ίσως Κοουακόφσκι), αλλά στην πλειονότητά του δεν έχει διαβάσει έργα του Πολωνού διανοητή. Έτσι, θεώρησα πρέπον να συλλέξω ορισμένα κείμενα πάνω σε διαφορετικά θέματα, τα οποία θα αποτελούσαν έναυσμα για περαιτέρω σκέψη γύρω από το έργο του στοχαστή αλλά και γενικότερα. Κάθε τέτοια απόπειρα εμπεριέχει στοιχεία αυθαιρεσίας, καθώς το Κολακόφσκειο corpus αγγίζει πάρα πολλούς τομείς. Μία προσπάθεια επιλογής λίγων κειμένων τα οποία θα «συνοψίζουν» το έργο του Κολακόφσκι είναι εκ των προτέρων καταδικασμένη σε αποτυχία.

Κατέληξα στην παρούσα συλλογή (με κείμενα από τη δεκαετία του 1970 και μετά), απόφαση η οποία είναι σίγουρα υποκειμενική αλλά ελπίζω συγχρόνως και συνετή. Πυρήνας του βιβλίου είναι η απάντηση του Κολακόφσκι στον Έντουαρντ Τόμσον, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως τα άλλα κείμενα δεν μπορούν να σταθούν από μόνα τους. Τα τελευταία φωτίζουν πτυχές της σκέψης του συγγραφέα περί φιλελευθερισμού, σταλινισμού, ναζισμού, πανεπιστημίου, θρησκείας κ.ά., οι οποίες απλώς θίγονται αλλά δεν αναπτύσσονται στο πρώτο κεφάλαιο. Όλα τα κείμενα –εκτός από το σύντομο κεφ. 2 που πάρθηκε από τον τόμο Modernity on Endless Trial (University of Chicago Press, 1990)– προέρχονται από το βιβλίο My Correct Views on Everything (St. Augustine's Press, 2005). Καθώς η παρούσα συλλογή έχει μία κάπως πολιτική χροιά, δεν ενέταξα σ' αυτήν αμιγώς φιλοσοφικά κείμενα, σκεπτόμενος το ενδεχόμενο μιας μελλοντικής σχετικής έκδοσης.

Περνώντας τώρα στο ζήτημα της μετάφρασης: πολλά από τα κείμενα του Κολακόφσκι τα έχει μεταφράσει στα Αγγλικά η κόρη του (Αγκνιέσκα) από τα Γαλλικά, τα Πολωνικά ή τα... Αγγλικά (!), καθώς ο ίδιος πιστεύει πως τα Αγγλικά του «είναι περιβόητο πως χωλαίνουν».[3] Ως μεταφραστής στα Ελληνικά, προσπάθησα να σεβαστώ το («μεταφρασμένο») πρωτότυπο. Ο Κολακόφσκι συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιεί υποσημειώσεις και πολύ συχνά αναφέρεται στις απόψεις άλλων συγγραφέων μονάχα παραφράζοντάς τους. Στις περιπτώσεις όπου ένιωθα πως αυτό ήταν απαραίτητο, πρόσθεσα ορισμένες σημειώσεις είτε στο κυρίως κείμενο (μέσα σε αγκύλες) είτε ως υποσημειώσεις (με την ένδειξη Σ.τ.Μ). Κάποιες από τις τελευταίες είναι βιβλιογραφικές, ενώ κάποιες άλλες παρέχουν στοιχεία τα οποία ίσως ο «μέσος αναγνώστης» (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτός ο όρος) να τα βρει χρήσιμα.

Η μετάφραση των έξι αυτών κειμένων ολοκληρώθηκε πριν από τρία χρόνια περίπου. Σε λίγες μέρες η Λεξιλογία, το καλύτερο γλωσσικό φόρουμ εν Ελλάδι, γιορτάζει 4 χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο. Να τα εκατοστήσει!

Αλέξανδρος Γκεζερλής
Nέο Μεξικό – Οκτώβριος 2008
Ουάσιγκτον – Μάρτιος 2012

[1] Τα λόγια ανήκουν στον Χριστιανό προπαγανδιστή Μπίλυ Σάντεϊ. Παρατίθενται στο Edward J. Larson, Evolution: The Remarkable History of a Scientific Theory, (Νέα Υόρκη: Modern Library, 2006), σελ. 202.

[2] Τα λόγια ανήκουν στον Μαρξιστή φιλόσοφο Γκέοργκ Λούκατς, και απηχούν περίφημη σκέψη του Φίχτε. Παρατίθενται στο Leszek Kołakowski, Main Currents of Marxism, (Νέα Υόρκη: W. W. Norton & Company, 2005), σελ. 999.

[3] Leszek Kołakowski, My Correct Views on Everything, επιμ. Ζμπίγκνιεφ Γιανόφσκι, (Σάουθ Μπεντ: St. Augustine's Press, 2005), σελ. vii.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 1, 2012)

*Πώς μπορεί να είναι κανείς συντηρητικο-φιλελευθερο-σοσιαλιστής*


Μότο: «Παρακαλώ περάστε μπροστά προς τα πίσω!» Αυτή είναι μία προσεγγιστική μετάφραση παράκλησης που άκουσα κάποτε σε ένα τραμ στη Βαρσοβία. Το προτείνω ως σύνθημα για τη μεγάλη Διεθνή που δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ.


Ένας συντηρητικός πιστεύει:

1. Ότι στη ζωή του ανθρώπου ποτέ δεν υπήρξε και ποτέ δεν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση η οποία δεν πληρώθηκε με επιδείνωση και κακό˙ έτσι, όταν εξετάζουμε κάθε σχέδιο μεταρρύθμισης και καλυτέρευσης, πρέπει να προσδιοριστεί το τίμημά του. Με άλλα λόγια, αναρίθμητα κακά είναι συμβατά το ένα με το άλλο (δηλ. μπορούμε να τα υποστούμε διεξοδικά και συγχρόνως)˙ αλλά πολλά αγαθά περιορίζουν ή ακυρώνουν το ένα το άλλο, και επομένως ποτέ δεν θα τα απολαύσουμε πλήρως και την ίδια στιγμή. Μία κοινωνία στην οποία δεν υπάρχει κανενός είδους ισότητα και ελευθερία είναι απολύτως εφικτή, όμως μία κοινωνική τάξη που θα συνδυάζει την ολική ισότητα με την ελευθερία όχι. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη συμβατότητα του σχεδιασμού με την αρχή της αυτονομίας, της ασφάλειας με την τεχνική πρόοδο. Με άλλα λόγια πάλι, δεν υπάρχει αίσιο τέλος στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία.

2. Ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε τον βαθμό στον οποίον διάφορες παραδοσιακές μορφές της κοινωνικής ζωής —οικογένειες, τελετουργίες, έθνη, θρησκευτικές κοινότητες— είναι ουσιώδεις εάν θέλουμε η ζωή σε μία κοινωνία να παραμείνει ανεκτή ή και απλώς εφικτή. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγοι για να πιστέψουμε πως όταν καταστρέψουμε τις μορφές αυτές, ή τις στιγματίσουμε ως ανορθολογικές, θα αυξήσουμε τις πιθανότητες για ευτυχία, ειρήνη, ασφάλεια ή ελευθερία. Δεν κατέχουμε βέβαιη γνώση του τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί εάν, για παράδειγμα, καταργούνταν η μονογαμική οικογένεια, ή εάν το δοκιμασμένο στο χρόνο έθιμο της ταφής των νεκρών παραχωρούσε τη θέση του στην ορθολογική ανακύκλωση των πτωμάτων για βιομηχανικούς σκοπούς. Αλλά καλά θα κάνουμε να περιμένουμε τα χειρότερα.

3. Ότι η έμμονη ιδέα του Διαφωτισμού —πως ο φθόνος, η ματαιοδοξία, η απληστία και η επιθετικότητα προκαλούνται από τα ελαττώματα των κοινωνικών θεσμών, και ότι θα εξαφανιστούν μόλις μεταρρυθμιστούν οι θεσμοί αυτοί— είναι όχι μόνο ολότελα απίστευτη και ενάντια σε κάθε εμπειρία μας, αλλά και άκρως επικίνδυνη. Πώς στο καλό προέκυψαν όλοι αυτοί οι θεσμοί εάν ήταν τόσο ενάντιοι στην αληθινή φύση του ανθρώπου; Η ελπίδα πως μπορούμε να θεσμοποιήσουμε την αδελφότητα, την αγάπη και τον αλτρουισμό ισοδυναμεί με ένα αξιόπιστο προσχέδιο για τον δεσποτισμό.


Ένας φιλελεύθερος πιστεύει:

1. Ότι η αρχαία ιδέα πως σκοπός του Κράτους είναι η ασφάλεια εξακολουθεί να παραμένει έγκυρη. Παραμένει έγκυρη ακόμα κι αν διευρύνουμε την έννοια της «ασφάλειας» ούτως ώστε να περιλάβει όχι μόνο την προστασία προσώπων και ιδιοκτησίας μέσω του νόμου, αλλά και την πρόνοια για την ασφάλιση διαφόρων ειδών: ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν πρέπει να λιμοκτονούν εάν είναι άνεργοι˙ ότι οι άποροι δεν πρέπει να είναι καταδικασμένοι να πεθάνουν λόγω της έλλειψης ιατρικής βοήθειας˙ ότι τα παιδιά πρέπει να έχουν ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην εκπαίδευση — όλα αυτά είναι επίσης μέρος της ασφάλειας. Ωστόσο η ασφάλεια δεν πρέπει ποτέ να συγχέεται με την ελευθερία. Το Κράτος δεν εγγυάται την ελευθερία μέσω της δράσης και της διαχείρισης διαφόρων πεδίων της ζωής, αλλά με το να μην πράττει τίποτε. Μάλιστα, η ασφάλεια μπορεί να διευρυνθεί μόνο σε βάρος της ελευθερίας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι λειτουργία του Κράτους το να κάνει τους ανθρώπους ευτυχισμένους.

2. Ότι οι ανθρώπινες κοινότητες απειλούνται όχι μόνο από αποτελμάτωση αλλά και από εξαχρείωση όταν οργανώνονται έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει πλέον χώρος για την ατομική πρωτοβουλία και εφευρετικότητα. Η συλλογική αυτοκτονία της ανθρωπότητας δεν είναι αδιανόητη, αλλά μία μόνιμη ανθρώπινη μυρμηγκοφωλιά είναι, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν είμαστε μυρμήγκια. 

3. Ότι είναι άκρως εξωπραγματικό πως μία κοινωνία στην οποία όλες οι μορφές ανταγωνιστικότητας έχουν καταργηθεί θα συνεχίσει να έχει τα αναγκαία κίνητρα για τη δημιουργικότητα και την πρόοδο. Η περισσότερη ισότητα δεν είναι σκοπός καθαυτόν, αλλά μονάχα ένα μέσο. Με άλλα λόγια, η πάλη για περισσότερη ισότητα δεν έχει νόημα εάν έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μόνο ένα χαμηλότερο επίπεδο για τους εύπορους και όχι την ανύψωση του επιπέδου των πιο φτωχών. Η τέλεια ισότητα είναι ένα αυτοαναιρούμενο ιδανικό.


Ένας σοσιαλιστής πιστεύει:

1. Ότι οι κοινωνίες στις οποίες μοναδικό ρυθμιστικό στοιχείο του συστήματος παραγωγής είναι η αναζήτηση του κέρδους απειλούνται με εξίσου σοβαρές —ίσως πιο σοβαρές— συμφορές όσο και οι κοινωνίες στις οποίες το κίνητρο του κέρδους έχει εξαλειφθεί εξ ολοκλήρου από τις δυνάμεις που ρυθμίζουν την παραγωγή. Είναι εύλογο να περιορίζεται η ελευθερία της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας για χάρη της ασφάλειας, και ο πλούτος να μην παράγει αυτόματα περισσότερο πλούτο. Αλλά ο περιορισμός της ελευθερίας οφείλει να περιγράφεται ακριβώς ως τέτοιος, και όχι ως μία ανώτερη μορφή ελευθερίας.

2. Ότι είναι παράλογο και υποκριτικό το συμπέρασμα πως, απλώς και μόνο επειδή μία τέλεια κοινωνία δίχως συγκρούσεις είναι αδύνατη, κάθε υπάρχουσα μορφή ανισότητας είναι αναπόφευκτη και κάθε τρόπος προσπορισμού κέρδους δικαιολογημένος. Το είδος συντηρητικού ανθρωπολογικού πεσιμισμού το οποίο οδήγησε στην απίστευτη πεποίθηση πως ο προοδευτικός φόρος εισοδήματος ήταν ένα απάνθρωπο βδέλυγμα είναι εξίσου ύποπτο όσο και το είδος ιστορικού οπτιμισμού στο οποίο βασίστηκε το Αρχιπέλαγος Γκούλαγκ. [1]

3. Ότι η τάση προς την υποβολή της οικονομίας σε σημαντικούς κοινωνικούς ελέγχους οφείλει να προωθείται, μολονότι το τίμημα γι’ αυτό είναι μία αύξηση της γραφειοκρατίας. Αυτοί οι έλεγχοι, ωστόσο, πρέπει να ασκούνται εντός της αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας. Έτσι, είναι απαραίτητος ο σχεδιασμός θεσμών που θα εξουδετερώνουν την απειλή προς την ελευθερία η οποία παράγεται από την ανάπτυξη αυτών των ελέγχων.


Απ' όσο μπορώ να δω, αυτό το σύνολο ρυθμιστικών ιδεών δεν είναι αντιφατικό. Επομένως είναι δυνατό να είναι κανείς συντηρητικο-φιλελευθερο-σοσιαλιστής. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με τον ισχυρισμό πως οι τρεις αυτοί συγκεκριμένοι χαρακτηρισμοί δεν είναι πια διαζευγμένες επιλογές. 

Όσο για τη μεγάλη και κραταιά Διεθνή στην οποία αναφέρθηκα στην αρχή — δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ, επειδή δεν μπορεί να υποσχεθεί στους ανθρώπους πως θα είναι ευτυχισμένοι.


[1] Αναφορά στο περίφημο έργο «Αρχιπέλαγκ Γκούλαγκ» του Ρώσου συγγραφέα Αλεξάντρ Σολζενίτσιν (1918-2008). Το βιβλίο, το οποίο γράφτηκε ανάμεσα στα 1958 και 1968, περιγράφει διεξοδικά το σύστημα στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης στη Σοβιετική Ένωση. Δημοσιεύτηκε στη Δύση το 1973 ενώ κυκλοφορούσε παράνομα στην ΕΣΣΔ (Σ.τ.Μ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Τα κείμενα του Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι που μετέφρασε ο Αλέξανδρος είναι μια γενναιόδωρη προσφορά στη Λεξιλογία και τους αναγνώστες της. Θα σας παρακαλέσουμε να κάνετε υπομονή για να λυθούν και κάποια θέματα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Αυτή η πρώτη δόση είναι και η μικρότερη, ένα ορντέβρ σε ένα γεύμα που θα κρατήσει αρκετά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία που μπήκε ο Σεπτέμβρης (καλό μήνα) και επιστρέφουμε από τις διακοπές μας (καλό φθινόπωρο), στρωθήκαμε στη δουλειά για να ανεβάσουμε άλλο ένα κομμάτι του Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι σε μετάφραση του Αλέξανδρου. Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε το κείμενο σε PDF για εκτύπωση (Α4) και σε PDF για διάβασμα σε Kindle. Τα κείμενα των PDF ανανεώνονται κατά διαστήματα. Στο διαδίκτυο μπορείτε να βρείτε και το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

*Οι σωστές απόψεις μου επί παντός επιστητού*

*Απάντηση στην «Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς τον Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι»
του Έντουαρντ Τόμσον*​

Αγαπητέ Έντουαρντ Τόμσον, 

Ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενος για τη δημόσια αυτή αλληλογραφία είναι ότι η επιστολή σου ασχολείται όχι μόνο με ιδέες, αλλά εξίσου (τουλάχιστον) με συμπεριφορές προσωπικού χαρακτήρα. Ωστόσο, δεν έχω προσωπικούς λογαριασμούς να τακτοποιήσω ούτε με την κομμουνιστική ιδεολογία ούτε με το έτος 1956· αυτά τακτοποιήθηκαν πριν από πολύ καιρό. Αλλά αν επιμένεις,

Ας αρχίσουμε να κουβαλάμε το πτώμα αυτό
τραγουδώντας μαζί... (Σ.τ.Μ.) 

Σε μια παρουσίαση του περασμένου τεύχους της επιθεώρησης _Socialist Register_ από τον Ρέυμοντ Ουίλλιαμς, διάβασα πως η επιστολή σου είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα δείγματα Αριστερής γραφής της τελευταίας δεκαετίας, κάτι το οποίο συνεπάγεται άμεσα πως όλα ή σχεδόν όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήταν χειρότερα. Ξέρει καλύτερα, οπότε τον πιστεύω. Οφείλω να είμαι περήφανος που στάθηκα η αφορμή, ως έναν βαθμό, για το κείμενο αυτό, ακόμα κι αν συμβαίνει να είμαι το αντικείμενο επίκρισής του. Έτσι, η πρώτη αντίδρασή μου είναι η ευγνωμοσύνη.

Η δεύτερη αντίδραση μου είναι η _embarras de richesses_ [περίσσεια που φέρνει σε αμηχανία]. Θα με συγχωρέσεις εάν κάνω μια αυστηρή επιλογή θεμάτων στην απάντησή μου στις 100 σελίδες (Σ.τ.Μ.) της ανοιχτής επιστολής σου (οι οποίες δεν κατατμήθηκαν άρτια, θα συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου). Θα προσπαθήσω να πιάσω τα πιο αμφιλεγόμενα. Δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να σχολιάσω τις αυτοβιογραφικές σελίδες, όσο ενδιαφέρουσες κι αν είναι. Όταν λες, π.χ., πως δεν πηγαίνεις στην Ισπανία για διακοπές, πως ποτέ δεν συμμετέχεις σε Σοσιαλιστικά συνέδρια χωρίς να καλύψεις μέρος του συνολικού κόστους από την τσέπη σου, πως δεν παρευρίσκεσαι σε διασκέψεις που χρηματοδοτούνται από το Ίδρυμα Φορντ, πως είσαι σαν τους Κουακέρους του παρελθόντος οι οποίοι αρνούνταν να βγάλουν το καπέλο τους μπροστά στις αρχές κ.λπ., δεν νομίζω πως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να απαντήσω με έναν κατάλογο των δικών μου αρετών· ο κατάλογος αυτός θα ήταν πιθανώς λιγότερο εντυπωσιακός. Ούτε πρόκειται να απαντήσω στην ιστορία της αποπομπής σου από την _Επιθεώρηση της Νέας Αριστεράς_ [New Left Review] με όλες τις ιστορίες διαγραφής μου από διάφορες συντακτικές επιτροπές διαφόρων επιθεωρήσεων· οι ιστορίες αυτές θα ήταν μάλλον ήσσονος σημασίας.

Η τρίτη αντίδραση μου είναι η θλίψη, και το εννοώ αυτό. Όσο αναρμόδιος κι αν είμαι για να κρίνω το πεδίο έρευνάς σου, γνωρίζω την υπόληψή σου ως λόγιου και ιστορικού και βρήκα λυπηρή την παρουσία στην επιστολή σου τόσο πολλών αριστερίστικων κλισέ, τα οποία διασώζονται στον προφορικό και στον γραπτό λόγο εξαιτίας τριών τεχνασμάτων: πρώτον, της έλλειψης ανάλυσης των λέξεων – και της χρήσης γλωσσικών υβριδίων σκόπιμα σχεδιασμένων ώστε να επιφέρουν σύγχυση· δεύτερον, της χρήσης ηθικών ή συναισθηματικών κριτηρίων σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, και πολιτικών και ιστορικών κριτηρίων σε άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις· τρίτον, της μη αποδοχής των ιστορικών δεδομένων ως είναι. Θα προσπαθήσω να πω με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια τι εννοώ.

Η επιστολή σου περιέχει ορισμένα παράπονα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα και ορισμένα επιχειρήματα πάνω σε γενικότερα ζητήματα. Θα ξεκινήσω με ένα έλασσον παράπονο προσωπικού χαρακτήρα. Παραδόξως, φαίνεται πως προσβλήθηκες από το γεγονός ότι δεν προσκλήθηκες στο συνέδριο στο Ρέντινγκ, (Σ.τ.Μ.) και διακηρύσσεις πως εάν είχες προσκληθεί θα είχες ούτως ή άλλως αρνηθεί να παρευρεθείς, για σοβαρούς ηθικούς λόγους. Υποθέτω, επομένως, ότι εάν είχες προσκληθεί θα είχες προσβληθεί πάλι, συνεπώς οι οργανωτές δεν είχαν άλλη επιλογή παρά να σε πληγώσουν. Τώρα, ο ηθικός λόγος που αναφέρεις είναι το γεγονός πως βρήκες το όνομα του Ρόμπερτ Σέσιλ στην οργανωτική επιτροπή. Και αυτό που είναι δυσοίωνο σχετικά με τον Ρόμπερτ Σέσιλ είναι πως κάποτε απασχολούνταν από τη Βρετανική διπλωματική υπηρεσία. Έτσι, η ακεραιότητά σου δεν σου επιτρέπει να καθίσεις στο ίδιο τραπέζι με κάποιον που κάποτε απασχολούνταν από τη Βρετανική διπλωματία. Ω μακάρια αθωότητα! (Σ.τ.Μ.) Εμείς οι δύο ήμασταν ενεργά μέλη των αντίστοιχων Κομμουνιστικών Κομμάτων των χωρών μας στις δεκαετίες του 1940 και του 1950, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι, παρά τις ευγενείς προθέσεις μας και τη χαριτωμένη άγνοιά μας (ή την άρνησή μας να απαλλαγούμε από την άγνοιά μας), υποστηρίξαμε, με τα ταπεινά μας μέσα, ένα καθεστώς από τα χειρότερα στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία, το οποίο βασιζόταν στη μαζική δουλική εργασία και την αστυνομική τρομοκρατία. Νομίζεις πως δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που θα αρνούνταν να καθίσουν στο ίδιο τραπέζι με μας γι’ αυτόν το λόγο; Όχι, είσαι αθώος, ενώ εγώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι, όπως το έθεσες, την «αίσθηση της πολιτικής εκείνων των χρόνων» όταν τόσο πολλοί Δυτικοί διανοούμενοι μεταπήδησαν στον Σταλινισμό.

Από τα περιστασιακά σχόλιά σου περί Σταλινισμού συμπεραίνω πως η δική σου «αίσθηση της πολιτικής εκείνων των χρόνων» είναι προφανώς πιο λεπτή και πιο διαφοροποιημένη από τη δική μου. Πρώτον, ισχυρίζεσαι πως ένα τμήμα (μόνο ένα τμήμα, κάτι που δεν παραλείπω) της ευθύνης για τον Σταλινισμό ανήκει στις Δυτικές δυνάμεις. Ισχυρίζεσαι, δεύτερον, πως «για έναν ιστορικό, πενήντα χρόνια αποτελούν χρονικό διάστημα υπερβολικά σύντομο για να κριθεί ένα νέο κοινωνικό σύστημα, εάν αυτό το σύστημα είναι υπό ανάδυση». Τρίτον, γνωρίζουμε, όπως ισχυρίζεσαι, «φορές που ο κομμουνισμός έχει παρουσιάσει ένα ιδιαίτερα ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο, ανάμεσα στο 1917 και τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1920, και ξανά από τη μάχη του Στάλινγκραντ ως το 1946».

Το καθετί μπορεί να γίνει σωστό εάν προστεθούν σ’ αυτό ορισμένες επιπλέον προϋποθέσεις. Προφανώς, στον κόσμο στον οποίο ζούμε, τα σημαντικά γεγονότα σε μια χώρα συχνά πρέπει να πιστώνονται ως έναν βαθμό σε ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες. Σίγουρα δεν θα αρνηθείς πως τμήμα της ευθύνης για τον Γερμανικό Ναζισμό επιρρίπτεται στη Σοβιετική Ένωση· αναρωτιέμαι πώς επηρεάζει το γεγονός αυτό την κρίση σου πάνω στον Γερμανικό Ναζισμό.

Το δεύτερο σχόλιό σου είναι όντως αποκαλυπτικό. Τι είναι πενήντα χρόνια «για έναν ιστορικό»; Την ίδια μέρα που γράφω το κείμενο αυτό, έτυχε να έχω διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο του Ανατόλ Μαρτσένκο, στο οποίο εξιστορεί τις εμπειρίες του από τις Σοβιετικές φυλακές και τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης των αρχών της δεκαετίας του 1960 (όχι του 1930). Το βιβλίο αυτό κυκλοφόρησε στα Ρώσικα στη Φραγκφούρτη το 1973. Ο συγγραφέας, ένας Ρώσος εργάτης, συνελήφθη όταν αποπειράθηκε να διασχίσει τα Σοβιετικά σύνορα με το Ιράν. Ήταν τυχερός που το έπραξε αυτό τον καιρό του Χρουστσώφ, όταν τα θλιβερά σφάλματα του Ι. Β. Στάλιν είχαν παρέλθει (ναι, θλιβερά, ας το παραδεχτούμε, ακόμα κι αν αιτιολογούνται ως έναν βαθμό από τις Δυτικές δυνάμεις) και έτσι του επιβλήθηκαν μονάχα έξι χρόνια καταναγκαστικής εργασίας σε στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης. Μια από τις ιστορίες του έχει να κάνει με τρεις Λιθουανούς κρατούμενους οι οποίοι αποπειράθηκαν να αποδράσουν από τη φάλαγγα μέσα σε ένα δάσος. Δύο απ’ αυτούς τους έπιασαν γρήγορα, έπειτα τους πυροβόλησαν πολλές φορές στα πόδια, έπειτα τους διέταξαν να σηκωθούν, κάτι που δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν, έπειτα οι φρουροί τους κλώτσησαν και τους ποδοπάτησαν, έπειτα τα λαγωνικά της αστυνομίας τούς δάγκωσαν και τούς καταξέσκισαν (τι ψυχαγωγία κι αυτή, κατάλοιπο του καπιταλισμού) και μονάχα τότε τους μαχαίρωσαν μέχρι θανάτου. Όλα αυτά, συνοδευόμενα από πνευματώδη σχόλια του αξιωματικού, του είδους «Τώρα, απελευθερώστε τη Λιθουανία, μπουσουλήστε, θα έχετε την ανεξαρτησία σας μονομιάς!». Τον τρίτο κρατούμενο τον τουφέκισαν και, θεωρώντας πως ήταν νεκρός, τον στοίβαξαν κάτω από πτώματα στη χειράμαξα· αργότερα διαπιστώθηκε πως ήταν ζωντανός αλλά δεν τον εκτέλεσαν (αποσταλινοποίηση!), αφήνοντάς τον για αρκετές μέρες σε ένα σκοτεινό μπουντρούμι με το διαπυημένο τραύμα του, ενώ τελικά επιβίωσε αφού του ακρωτηρίασαν το χέρι.

Αυτή είναι μία από τις χιλιάδες ιστορίες που μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς σε πολλά βιβλία τα οποία είναι σήμερα διαθέσιμα. Η πεφωτισμένη ελίτ της αριστεράς διαβάζει τέτοια βιβλία κάπως απρόθυμα, τόσο επειδή είναι κατά κύριο λόγο ανούσια, μας παρέχουν μονάχα μικρολεπτομέρειες (στο κάτω-κάτω, συμφωνούμε ότι διαπράχθηκαν ορισμένα σφάλματα), όσο και επειδή πολλά από αυτά δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί (έχεις προσέξει ότι εάν συναντήσεις έναν Δυτικό που μιλάει Ρώσικα, οι πιθανότητες να έχεις συναντήσει έναν καταραμένο αντιδραστικό είναι τουλάχιστον ενενήντα τοις εκατό; Οι προοδευτικοί δεν απολαμβάνουν την οδυνηρή προσπάθεια της εκμάθησης της Ρωσικής, καθώς ούτως ή άλλως ξέρουν καλύτερα).

Έτσι, τι είναι πενήντα χρόνια για έναν ιστορικό; Πενήντα χρόνια τα οποία καλύπτουν τη ζωή ενός άσημου Ρώσου εργάτη με το όνομα Μαρτσένκο ή ενός ακόμη πιο άσημου Λιθουανού φοιτητή ο οποίος δεν έχει καν γράψει ένα βιβλίο; Ας μη βιαστούμε να κρίνουμε ένα «νέο κοινωνικό σύστημα». Ασφαλώς θα μπορούσα να σε ρωτήσω πόσα χρόνια χρειάστηκες για να εκτιμήσεις το ποιόν των νέων στρατιωτικών καθεστώτων στη Χιλή ή στην Ελλάδα, (Σ.τ.Μ.) αλλά ξέρω ποια θα ήταν η απάντησή σου: δεν υπάρχει καμία αναλογία, η Χιλή και η Ελλάδα παραμένουν στα πλαίσια του καπιταλισμού (τα εργοστάσια είναι υπό ατομική ιδιοκτησία) ενώ η Ρωσία ξεκίνησε μια νέα «εναλλακτική κοινωνία» (τα εργοστάσια είναι υπό κρατική ιδιοκτησία όπως είναι και η γη και όλοι οι κάτοικοί της). Ως αυθεντικοί ιστορικοί μπορούμε να περιμένουμε για έναν ακόμη αιώνα διατηρώντας την ελαφρώς μελαγχολική αλλά επιφυλακτικά αισιόδοξη ιστορική σοφία μας.

Δεν μπορούμε, ασφαλώς, να πράξουμε το ίδιο όσον αφορά «εκείνο το κτήνος», «εκείνη την παλιοσκύλα, τον καταναλωτικό καπιταλισμό» (κατά τα δικά σου λεγόμενα). Όπου κι αν κοιτάξουμε, το αίμα μας ανεβαίνει στο κεφάλι. Εδώ μπορούμε άνετα να είμαστε ενθουσιώδεις ηθικολόγοι ξανά και μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε –όπως πράττεις εσύ– πως το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα έχει τη δική του «λογική», την οποία καμία μεταρρύθμιση δεν θα μπορούσε να εξουδετερώσει. Το εθνικό σύστημα υγείας, ισχυρίζεσαι, καθίσταται φτωχότερο από την άσκηση της ιδιωτικής ιατρικής, η ισότητα στην εκπαίδευση αμαυρώνεται επειδή οι άνθρωποι εκπαιδεύονται για την ιδιωτική βιομηχανία κ.λπ. Δεν ισχυρίζεσαι πως όλες οι μεταρρυθμίσεις είναι καταδικασμένες να αποτύχουν, απλώς διευκρινίζεις πως όσο οι μεταρρυθμίσεις δεν καταστρέφουν τον καπιταλισμό, ο καπιταλισμός δεν καταστρέφεται, κάτι που σίγουρα είναι αληθές. Και εισηγείσαι «μια ειρηνική επαναστατική μετάβαση σε μια εναλλακτική σοσιαλιστική» λογική. Πιστεύεις, φαίνεται, πως με τον τρόπο αυτό κάνεις απολύτως ξεκάθαρο τι εννοείς· εγώ αντιθέτως πιστεύω πως είναι απολύτως ασαφές, εκτός κι αν, για άλλη μια φορά, φαντάζεσαι πως όταν εγκαθιδρυθεί η πλήρης κρατική ιδιοκτησία των εργοστασίων, θα απομένουν μονάχα δευτερεύοντα τεχνικά προβλήματα καθοδόν προς την ουτοπία σου. Αλλά αυτό είναι ακριβώς το ζήτημα που είναι προς απόδειξη, και το _onus probandi_ [βάρος της αποδείξεως] εναπόκειται σε εκείνους που διατείνονται πως αυτά τα (ασήμαντα «για έναν ιστορικό») πενήντα χρόνια εμπειρίας μπορούν να αγνοηθούν από τους δημιουργούς του νέου προσχεδίου της σοσιαλιστικής κοινωνίας. (Στη Ρωσία υφίσταντο «εξαιρετικές περιστάσεις», έτσι δεν είναι; Αλλά τίποτε δεν είναι εξαιρετικό όσον αφορά τη Δυτική Ευρώπη).

Ο τρόπος με τον οποίον ερμηνεύεις τα ταπεινά αυτά πενήντα χρόνια (πενήντα επτά πια) της νέας εναλλακτικής κοινωνίας φανερώνεται επίσης από τα περιστασιακά σου σχόλια πάνω στο «ιδιαίτερα ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο» του κομμουνισμού ανάμεσα στο 1917 και τις αρχές της δεκαετίες του 1920, και από το Στάλινγκραντ ως το 1946. Κατά πρώτο λόγο, τι εννοείς με τον όρο «ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο»; Την απόπειρα διαχείρισης ολόκληρης της οικονομίας από την αστυνομία και τον στρατό, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τον μαζικό λιμό με αναρίθμητα θύματα, καθώς και αρκετές εκατοντάδες αγροτικές εξεγέρσεις, που όλες πνίγηκαν στο αίμα (πλήρης οικονομική καταστροφή, θα παραδεχόταν ο Λένιν αργότερα, αφού είχε εκτελέσει και φυλακίσει έναν απροσδιόριστο αριθμό Μενσεβίκων και Σοσιαλεπαναστατών επειδή είχαν κάνει την ίδια ακριβώς πρόβλεψη); Ή μήπως εννοείς την ένοπλη εισβολή σε επτά μη Ρωσικές χώρες οι οποίες είχαν σχηματίσει ανεξάρτητες κυβερνήσεις, κάποιες σοσιαλιστικές, κάποιες όχι (Γεωργία, Αρμενία, Αζερμπαϊτζάν, Ουκρανία, Λιθουανία, Λετονία, Εσθονία· ω Θεέ μου, πού κατοικούν όλες αυτές οι παράξενες φυλές;); Ή μήπως εννοείς την κατάλυση από στρατιώτες του μόνου δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένου κοινοβουλίου στην ιστορία της Ρωσίας, προτού προλάβει να αρθρώσει έστω και μία λέξη; Την κατάπνιξη δια της βίας όλων των πολιτικών κομμάτων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των σοσιαλιστικών, την κατάργηση του μη μπολσεβίκικου τύπου και πάνω απ’ όλα την αντικατάσταση του νόμου από την απόλυτη εξουσία του κόμματος και της αστυνομίας του να εκτελούν, να βασανίζουν και να φυλακίζουν όποιον ήθελαν; Τη μαζική καταστολή της Εκκλησίας; Την εξέγερση της Κροστάνδης; Και ποιο είναι το ιδιαίτερα ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο στα 1942-1946; Εννοείς την απέλαση οκτώ ολόκληρων εθνοτήτων της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες θύματα (ας πούμε επτά, όχι οκτώ, καθώς μία απελάθηκε λίγο πριν το Στάλινγκραντ); Εννοείς την αποστολή εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων Σοβιετικών κρατουμένων, τους οποίους παρέδωσαν οι Σύμμαχοι, σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης; Εννοείς τη λεγόμενη κολεκτιβοποίηση των χωρών της Βαλτικής εάν έχεις ιδέα τι σημαίνει πραγματικά η λέξη αυτή;

Έχω τρεις πιθανές ερμηνείες για τη δήλωσή σου. Πρώτον, ότι απλούστατα τα γεγονότα αυτά σού είναι άγνωστα· αυτό το βρίσκω απίστευτο λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το επάγγελμά σου ως ιστορικού. Δεύτερον, ότι χρησιμοποιείς τη λέξη «ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο» με μια άκρως Τομσονική έννοια την οποία δεν μπορώ να συλλάβω. Τρίτον, ότι πιστεύεις, όπως και οι περισσότεροι ορθόδοξοι και κριτικοί κομμουνιστές, πως όλα είναι εντάξει με το κομμουνιστικό σύστημα υπό τον όρο ότι δεν δολοφονούνται οι ηγέτες του κόμματος. Αυτός είναι στην πραγματικότητα ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος με τον οποίον οι κομμουνιστές γίνονται «κριτικοί»: όταν συνειδητοποιούν πως η νέα εναλλακτική σοσιαλιστική λογική δεν χαρίζεται στους ίδιους τους κομμουνιστές και ειδικότερα στην κομματική ηγεσία. Πρόσεξες ότι τα μόνα θύματα που ανέφερε ονομαστικά ο Χρουστσώφ στην εισήγησή του το 1956 (Σ.τ.Μ.) (τη σπουδαιότητα της οποίας απέχω πολύ από το να υποτιμώ) ήταν οι _pur sang_ [καθαρόαιμοι] Σταλινικοί όπως ο ίδιος, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων (όπως ο Πόστυσεφ) (Σ.τ.Μ.) ήταν άξιοι δήμιοι που είχαν διαπράξει αμέτρητα εγκλήματα προτού γίνουν θύματα οι ίδιοι; Πρόσεξες ότι σε απομνημονεύματα ή κριτικές αναλύσεις που έχουν γραφτεί από πολλούς πρώην κομμουνιστές (δεν θα μνημονεύσω ονόματα, συγχώρεσέ με) η απέχθειά τους ξεπροβάλλει όταν βλέπουν ότι σφαγιάζονται κομμουνιστές; Πάντοτε υποστηρίζουν την αθωότητα των θυμάτων λέγοντας «μα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ήταν κομμουνιστές»! (Κάτι που, παρεμπιπτόντως, αποτελεί αυτοαναιρετική άμυνα, καθώς υπαινίσσεται πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το σφαγιασμό μη κομμουνιστών, και αυτό συνεπάγεται πως υπάρχει μια αρχή που καθορίζει ποιος είναι και ποιος δεν είναι κομμουνιστής, και η αρχή αυτή δεν μπορεί παρά να αποτελείται από τις ίδιους άρχοντες που κρατάνε το πιστόλι· επομένως, οι σφαγιασθέντες είναι εξ ορισμού μη κομμουνιστές και όλα είναι εντάξει).

Λοιπόν, Τόμσον, στ’ αλήθεια δεν αποδίδω σε σένα αυτήν τη νοοτροπία. Ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω πως χρησιμοποιείς δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά αξιολόγησης. Και όταν λέω «δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά» δεν εννοώ ειδικές παραχωρήσεις προς τη δικαιολογήσιμη απειρία της «νέας κοινωνίας» κατά την προσπάθειά της να αντεπεξέλθει σε νέα προβλήματα. Εννοώ τη χρησιμοποίηση, κατ’ εναλλαγή, πολιτικών ή ηθικών κριτηρίων σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις. Δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για αυτό. Δεν επιτρέπεται να είμαστε φλογεροί ηθικολόγοι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και πραγματιστές πολιτικοί ή φιλόσοφοι της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, ανάλογα με τις πολιτικές συνθήκες.

Αυτό είναι ένα σημείο το οποίο θέλω να σου το κάνω ξεκάθαρο εάν είναι να καταλαβαίνουμε αλλήλους. Θα παραθέσω (από μνήμης) μια συζήτησή μου με έναν Λατινοαμερικάνο επαναστάτη ο οποίος με ενημέρωσε για τα βασανιστήρια στη Βραζιλία. (Σ.τ.Μ.) Τον ρώτησα: «Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με τα βασανιστήρια;» και αυτός απάντησε: «Τι εννοείς; Θέλεις να πεις πως είναι σωστά; Δικαιολογείς τα βασανιστήρια;». Εγώ απάντησα: «Αντιθέτως, απλώς σε ρωτώ εάν νομίζεις πως τα βασανιστήρια είναι ένα ηθικά απαράδεκτο ανοσιούργημα». «Ασφαλώς», απάντησε αυτός. «Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα βασανιστήρια στην Κούβα;», ρώτησα εγώ. «Να σου πω», απάντησε, «αυτό είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα. Η Κούβα είναι μια μικρή χώρα υπό τη συνεχή απειλή των Αμερικάνων ιμπεριαλιστών. Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν όλα τα δυνατά μέσα αυτοάμυνας, όσο άσχημα κι αν είναι αυτά». Τότε του είπα: «Λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται να συμβιβάσεις τα ασυμβίβαστα. Εάν πιστεύεις, όπως πιστεύω εγώ, πως τα βασανιστήρια είναι βδελυρά και απαράδεκτα για ηθικούς λόγους, τότε αυτό ισχύει, εξ ορισμού, σε όλες τις συνθήκες. Εάν ωστόσο υπάρχουν συνθήκες στις οποίες είναι ανεκτά, δεν μπορείς να καταδικάζεις ένα καθεστώς επειδή εφαρμόζει βασανιστήρια, καθώς υποθέτεις ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ουσιώδες πρόβλημα με τα βασανιστήρια καθαυτά. Είτε καταδικάζεις τα βασανιστήρια στην Κούβα με τον ίδιον ακριβώς τρόπο με τον οποίον τα καταδικάζεις στη Βραζιλία, είτε αποφεύγεις να καταδικάζεις τη Βραζιλιάνικη αστυνομία για το γεγονός πως βασανίζει ανθρώπους. Μάλιστα, δεν μπορείς να καταδικάζεις τα βασανιστήρια για πολιτικούς λόγους, καθώς στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι απολύτως αποδοτικά και οι βασανιστές πετυχαίνουν αυτό που θέλουν. Μπορείς να τα καταδικάζεις μονάχα για ηθικούς λόγους και τότε, κατ’ ανάγκη, παντού με τον ίδιο τρόπο, στην Κούβα του Μπατίστα, στην Κούβα του Κάστρο, στο Βόρειο Βιετνάμ και στο Νότιο Βιετνάμ».

Αυτό είναι ένα κοινότοπο αλλά σημαντικό σημείο το οποίο ελπίζω να είναι ξεκάθαρο για σένα. Απλώς αρνούμαι να συμπράξω με ανθρώπους οι οποίοι επιδεικνύουν πως ματώνει μέχρι θανάτου η καρδιά τους όταν ακούν για κάποια μεγάλη ή μικρή (και ευλόγως καταδικαστέα) αδικία στις ΗΠΑ, και αιφνιδίως γίνονται συνετοί ιστοριοσοφιστές ή ψύχραιμοι ορθολογιστές όταν πληροφορούνται για χειρότερες φρίκες στη νέα εναλλακτική κοινωνία.

Αυτή είναι μία, αλλά όχι η μοναδική, αιτία της αυθόρμητης και σχεδόν καθολικής δυσπιστίας που τρέφουν οι Ανατολικοευρωπαίοι προς τη Δυτική Νέα Αριστερά. Τι παράξενη σύμπτωση που η πλειονότητα των αχάριστων αυτών ανθρώπων, μόλις έρχονται ή εγκαθίστανται στη Δυτική Ευρώπη ή στις ΗΠΑ, εκλαμβάνονται ως αντιδραστικοί. Αυτοί οι στενόμυαλοι εμπειριστές και εγωιστές παρεκτείνουν τις πενιχρές λίγες δεκαετίες της ευτελούς προσωπικής τους εμπειρίας (η οποία είναι λογικώς απαράδεκτη, όπως παρατηρείς σωστά) και ανακαλύπτουν σ’ αυτήν προφάσεις για να θέσουν εν αμφιβόλω το φεγγοβόλο σοσιαλιστικό μέλλον των Δυτικών χωρών που επεξεργάστηκαν με τις καλύτερες Μαρξιστικές-Λενινιστικές βάσεις οι ιδεολόγοι της Νέας Αριστεράς.

Τούτο είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο θα εξετάσω λίγο περισσότερο. Υποθέτω ότι δεν διαφωνούμε πως τα δεδομένα οφείλουν να γίνονται αποδεκτά ως είναι και πως η γνώση γύρω από τις υπάρχουσες κοινωνίες δεν συνάγεται από μια γενική θεωρία. (Για μια ακόμη φορά, θα παραθέσω μια συζήτησή μου με έναν Μαοϊκό από την Ινδία. Μου είπε: «Η πολιτιστική επανάσταση στην Κίνα ήταν μια ταξική πάλη των ενδεών αγροτών ενάντια στους κουλάκους». Τον ρώτησα: «Πώς το ξέρεις αυτό;» και μου απάντησε: «Από τη Μαρξιστική-Λενινιστική θεωρία». Εγώ παρατήρησα πως: «Ναι, αυτό είχα υποθέσει». Αυτός δεν κατάλαβε, αλλά εσύ καταλαβαίνεις.) Αυτό δεν είναι επαρκές ωστόσο, καθώς, όπως γνωρίζεις, κάθε αρκούντως αόριστη ιδεολογία είναι πάντοτε ικανή να αφομοιώσει (δηλαδή: να απορρίψει) όλα τα δεδομένα χωρίς να εγκαταλείψει οποιοδήποτε από τα συστατικά της. Και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν είναι αφοσιωμένοι ιδεολόγοι. Τα ρηχά μυαλά τους δουλεύουν σαν να πίστευαν ότι κανείς δεν είδε ποτέ τον καπιταλισμό ή τον σοσιαλισμό αλλά μονάχα σύνολα μικρών δεδομένων τα οποία είναι ανήμποροι να τα ερμηνεύσουν θεωρητικά. Απλώς παρατηρούν ότι οι άνθρωποι σε ορισμένες χώρες είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα απ’ ό,τι σε άλλες, ότι σε ορισμένες από αυτές η παραγωγή, η διανομή και οι υπηρεσίες είναι πολύ πιο αποδοτικές απ’ ό,τι σε άλλες, ότι εδώ οι άνθρωποι απολαύουν πολιτικών και ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων και ελευθερίας ενώ εκεί όχι. (Θα έπρεπε μάλλον να γράψω «ελευθερίας» σε εισαγωγικά, όπως κάνεις εσύ· καταλαβαίνω πως το να λέει κανείς «ελευθερία» σε εισαγωγικά όταν αναφέρεται στη Δυτική Ευρώπη είναι κομμάτι της απολύτως υποχρεωτικής αριστερίστικης ορθογραφίας· τι «ελευθερία» κι αυτή, φτάνει να ξεκαρδιστεί κανείς στα γέλια. Κι εμείς, άνθρωποι δίχως αίσθηση του χιούμορ, δεν γελάμε.)

Δεν προσπαθώ να σε κάνω να πιστέψεις πως ζεις στον παράδεισο κι εμείς στην κόλαση. Στη χώρα μου, την Πολωνία, δεν λιμοκτονούμε, και δεν μας βασανίζουν στις φυλακές, δεν έχουμε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης (σε αντίθεση με τη Ρωσία), τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν είχαμε παρά ελάχιστους πολιτικούς κρατούμενους (σε αντίθεση με τη Ρωσία), και πολλοί άνθρωποι πηγαίνουν στο εξωτερικό σχετικά εύκολα (για άλλη μια φορά, σε αντίθεση με τη Ρωσία). Ωστόσο, είμαστε μια χώρα που έχει αποστερηθεί την εθνική κυριαρχία της, κι αυτό όχι υπό την έννοια με την οποία οι κύριοι Φουτ και Πάουελ (Σ.τ.Μ.) ανησυχούν μήπως η Βρετανία χάσει την εθνική κυριαρχία της λόγω της ένταξης στην Κοινή Αγορά, αλλά υπό μια θλιβερά άμεση και απτή έννοια: όλοι οι τομείς-κλειδιά της ζωής μας, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του στρατού, της εξωτερικής πολιτικής, του διεθνούς εμπορίου, σημαντικών βιομηχανιών και της ιδεολογίας, είναι υπό τον στενό έλεγχο μιας ξένης αυτοκρατορίας η οποία ασκεί την εξουσία της με ικανή σχολαστικότητα (π.χ. αποτρέποντας την κυκλοφορία συγκεκριμένων βιβλίων ή την αποκάλυψη συγκεκριμένων πληροφοριών, για να μην αναφερθώ σε πιο σοβαρά ζητήματα). Ωστόσο, τρέφουμε πελώρια εκτίμηση για τα περιθώρια της ελευθερίας μας όταν συγκρίνουμε τη θέση μας με εκείνη πλήρως απελευθερωμένων χωρών όπως η Ουκρανία ή η Λιθουανία οι οποίες, όσον αφορά το δικαίωμά τους στην αυτοκυβέρνηση, είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη θέση από εκείνη στην οποία βρίσκονταν οι αποικίες της Βρετανικής αυτοκρατορίας. Και το ζήτημα είναι ότι αυτά τα περιθώρια, όσο σπουδαία κι αν είναι (μπορούμε να λέμε και να δημοσιεύουμε σημαντικά περισσότερο απ’ όσο οπουδήποτε αλλού στη ζώνη του ρουβλιού, πλην της Ουγγαρίας), δεν στηρίζονται σε καμία νομική εγγύηση και μπορούν να καταργηθούν (όπως έχει συμβεί) εν μιά νυκτί μέσω μιας απόφασης των κομματικών ηγετών στη Βαρσοβία ή τη Μόσχα. Και όλα αυτά απλώς και μόνο επειδή απαλλαχτήκαμε από αυτό το δόλιο αστικό επινόημα, τη διάκριση των εξουσιών, και κατορθώσαμε να φτάσουμε στο σοσιαλιστικό όνειρο της ενότητας, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι ο ίδιος μηχανισμός κατέχει όλη τη νομοθετική, εκτελεστική και δικαστική εξουσία, ξέχωρα από την εξουσία ελέγχου όλων των μέσων παραγωγής· οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι φτιάχνουν τους νόμους, τους ερμηνεύουν και τους επιβάλλουν· βασιλιάς, κοινοβούλιο, αρχηγός στρατεύματος, δικαστής, δημόσιος κατήγορος, αστυνομικός και (νέα σοσιαλιστική εφεύρεση) κάτοχος όλου του εθνικού πλούτου και μοναδικός εργοδότης, όλοι στο ίδιο γραφείο – μπορείς να φανταστείς καλύτερη κοινωνική ενότητα;

(Συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

Είσαι περήφανος που για πολιτικούς λόγους δεν πηγαίνεις στην Ισπανία. Εγώ πάλι, στερούμενος αρχών, βρέθηκα εκεί δύο φορές. Όσο δυσάρεστο κι αν ακούγεται, το καθεστώς αυτό, έστω κι αν είναι καταπιεστικό και αντιδημοκρατικό, δίνει στους πολίτες του περισσότερη ελευθερία από οποιαδήποτε σοσιαλιστική χώρα (εκτός, ίσως, από τη Γιουγκοσλαβία). (Σ.τ.Μ.) Δεν το λέω αυτό με χαιρεκακία αλλά με αισχύνη, έχοντας κατά νου το έπος του εμφύλιου πολέμου. Οι Ισπανοί έχουν ανοιχτά σύνορα (άλλο που η αιτία είναι, στην περίπτωση αυτή, τριάντα εκατομμύρια τουρίστες κάθε χρόνο) και κανένα ολοκληρωτικό σύστημα δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με ανοιχτά σύνορα. Έχουν λογοκρισία μετά, και όχι πριν, την κυκλοφορία (δικό μου βιβλίο εκδόθηκε στην Ισπανία και έπειτα αποσύρθηκε, αφού όμως είχαν ήδη πουληθεί χίλια αντίτυπα· (Σ.τ.Μ.) πόσο θα θέλαμε να είχαμε τις ίδιες συνθήκες στην Πολωνία!) και βρίσκεις σε Ισπανικά βιβλιοπωλεία Μάρξ, Τρότσκυ, Φρόυντ, Μαρκούζε κ.λπ. Όπως κι εμείς, δεν έχουν εκλογές και νόμιμα πολιτικά κόμματα, αλλά, αντίθετα από μας, έχουν πολλές μορφές οργανώσεων οι οποίες είναι ανεξάρτητες από το κράτος και το άρχον κόμμα. Ως κράτος έχουν την εθνική κυριαρχία τους. 

Πιθανότατα θα ισχυριστείς πως μιλώ εις μάτην, καθώς δήλωσες ξεκάθαρα πως απέχεις πολύ από το να αναγνωρίζεις το ιδανικό σου στα υπάρχοντα σοσιαλιστικά κράτη και πως σκέπτεσαι με όρους δημοκρατικού σοσιαλισμού. Όντως το δήλωσες, και δεν σε κατηγορώ πως είσαι θαυμαστής της σοσιαλιστικής μυστικής αστυνομίας. Ωστόσο, αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι πολύ σχετικό με το άρθρο σου για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον, θεωρείς τα υπάρχοντα σοσιαλιστικά κράτη ως (ατελή, ομολογουμένως) αφετηρία για μια νέα και καλύτερη κοινωνική τάξη, ως μεταβατικές μορφές οι οποίες πήγαν πέραν του καπιταλισμού και οδεύουν προς την ουτοπία. Δεν αρνούμαι πως η μορφή αυτή είναι νέα αλλά αρνούμαι να παραδεχτώ πως είναι καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο ανώτερη των δημοκρατικών χωρών της Ευρώπης και σε προκαλώ να αποδείξεις το αντίθετο, δηλαδή να δείξεις ένα σημείο στο οποίο ο υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός μπορεί να επικαλεστεί την ανωτερότητά του, εκτός από τα διαβόητα πλεονεκτήματα που έχουν όλα τα δεσποτικά συστήματα σε σχέση με τα δημοκρατικά (λιγότεροι μπελάδες με τους πληβείους). Το δεύτερο, και εξίσου σπουδαίο, σημείο είναι ότι καμώνεσαι πως γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει ο δημοκρατικός σοσιαλισμός για σένα, ενώ δεν γνωρίζεις. Γράφεις πως: «Η δική μου ουτοπία, διακόσια χρόνια από τώρα, δεν θα ήταν σαν την “εποχή της ανάπαυσης” του Μόρρις. Θα ήταν ένας κόσμος (κατά τον Ντ. Χ. Λώρενς) όπου οι “χρηματικές αξίες” θα παραχωρούσαν την προτεραιότητά τους στις “ζωτικές αξίες”, ή (κατά τον Μπλέηκ) ο “σωματικός” πόλεμος θα παραχωρούσε την προτεραιότητά του στον “νοητικό” πόλεμο. Με τις ενεργειακές πηγές εύχερα διαθέσιμες, κάποιοι άντρες και κάποιες γυναίκες μπορεί να επέλεγαν να ζήσουν σε ενοποιημένες κοινότητες, εγκατεστημένες, σαν κιστερκιανά μοναστήρια, (Σ.τ.Μ.) σε κέντρα τεράστιας φυσικής ομορφιάς, όπου θα μπορούσαν να εναρμονιστούν οι αγροτικές, βιομηχανικές και διανοητικές ενασχολήσεις. Κάποιοι άλλοι ίσως θα προτιμούσαν την ποικιλία και τον ρυθμό της ζωής στην πόλη, η οποία θα ανακάλυπτε εκ νέου κάποιες από τις αρετές της πόλης-κράτους. Κάποιοι άλλοι ίσως θα προτιμούσαν μια ζωή αποτραβηγμένη από τον κόσμο, και πολλοί θα περνούσαν κι από τις τρεις. Οι λόγιοι θα παρακολουθούσαν τις διαμάχες των διαφόρων σχολών στο Παρίσι, τη Τζακάρτα ή τη Μπογκοτά».

Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ καλό δείγμα σοσιαλιστικής γραφής. Ισοδυναμεί με την απόφανση πως ο κόσμος πρέπει να είναι καλός, και όχι κακός. Είμαι πέρα για πέρα με το μέρος σου σε αυτό το ζήτημα. Συμμερίζομαι δίχως περιορισμούς την ανάλυσή σου (ίδια με εκείνη που έκανε και ο Μαρξ, ο Σαίξπηρ και πολλοί άλλοι) ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα οικτρό που οι σκέψεις των ανθρώπων απασχολούνται με την ατέρμονη επιζήτηση του χρήματος, που οι ανάγκες έχουν τη μαγική δύναμη να αυξάνονται απεριόριστα, και που το κίνητρο του κέρδους, αντί της αξίας χρήσης, διέπει την παραγωγή. Η ανωτερότητά σου συνίσταται στο ότι εσύ γνωρίζεις επακριβώς πώς να απαλλαγείς από όλα αυτά τα δεινά ενώ εγώ όχι.

Ο λόγος για τον οποίον τα προβλήματα του πραγματικού και του μοναδικού υπαρκτού κομμουνισμού, τα οποία οι αριστεροί ιδεολόγοι βάζουν κατά μέρος με τόση ευκολία («εντάξει, αυτό έγινε υπό εξαιρετικές περιστάσεις, εμείς δεν θα αντιγράψουμε τα ίδια καλούπια, θα τα πάμε καλύτερα» κ.λπ.) είναι κρίσιμα για τη σοσιαλιστική σκέψη είναι ότι οι εμπειρίες της «νέας εναλλακτικής κοινωνίας» έχουν καταδείξει με πολύ πειστικό τρόπο πως το μόνο καθολικό γιατρικό που έχουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι για τα κοινωνικά δεινά –η κρατική ιδιοκτησία των μέσων παραγωγής– όχι μόνο είναι απολύτως συμβατό με όλες τις πληγές του καπιταλιστικού κόσμου, με την εκμετάλλευση, τον ιμπεριαλισμό, τη μόλυνση, την εξαθλίωση, την οικονομική σπατάλη, τα εθνικά μίση και την εθνική καταπίεση, αλλά προσθέτει σε αυτές μια σωρεία νέων πληγών: την αντιπαραγωγικότητα, την έλλειψη οικονομικών κινήτρων και, πάνω απ’ όλα, τον απεριόριστο ρόλο της παντοδύναμης γραφειοκρατίας, μια συγκέντρωση εξουσίας άγνωστη ως τώρα στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία. Απλώς κακοτυχία; Όχι, δεν το λες έτσι ακριβώς, οπότε προτιμάς να αγνοήσεις το πρόβλημα και ευλόγως, δεδομένου ότι όλες οι απόπειρες εξέτασης της εμπειρίας αυτής μας γυρίζουν πίσω όχι μονάχα σε τυχαίες ιστορικές περιστάσεις, αλλά στην ιδέα του σοσιαλισμού καθαυτή και στην ανακάλυψη ασύμβατων αιτημάτων κρυμμένων στην ιδέα αυτή (ή τουλάχιστον αιτημάτων η συμβατότητα των οποίων είναι προς απόδειξη). Θέλουμε μια κοινωνία με ευρεία αυτονομία μικρών κοινοτήτων, έτσι δεν είναι; Και θέλουμε κεντρικό σχεδιασμό στην οικονομία. Ας προσπαθήσουμε τώρα να συλλογιστούμε πώς μπορούν αυτά τα δύο να λειτουργήσουν συγχρόνως. Θέλουμε τεχνική πρόοδο και θέλουμε επίσης πλήρη ασφάλεια για όλους· ας το εξετάσουμε το ζήτημα πιο προσεκτικά για να δούμε πώς θα μπορούσαν να εναρμονιστούν αυτά τα δύο. Θέλουμε βιομηχανική δημοκρατία και θέλουμε επίσης αποδοτική διεύθυνση: γίνεται να λειτουργήσουν και οι δύο συγχρόνως; Ασφαλώς και γίνεται, στον αριστερίστικο παράδεισο τα πάντα είναι συμβατά και διευθετημένα, πρόβατο και λιοντάρι κοιμούνται στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. (Σ.τ.Μ.) Παρατήρησε όλα τα τερατουργήματα αυτού του κόσμου και δες πόσο εύκολα μπορούμε να απαλλαγούμε από αυτά μόλις κάνουμε την επανάσταση προς τη νέα σοσιαλιστική λογική. Ο πόλεμος στη Μέση Ανατολή και οι αδικίες σε βάρος των Παλαιστινίων; Ασφαλώς και είναι συνέπεια του καπιταλισμού, ας κάνουμε την επανάσταση και το ζήτημα θα διευθετηθεί. Η μόλυνση; Ασφαλώς και δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα, ας καταλάβει το νέο προλεταριακό κράτος τα εργοστάσια και δεν θα υπάρχει μόλυνση πια. Τα μποτιλιαρίσματα; Συμβαίνουν επειδή οι καπιταλιστές δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για την ανθρώπινη άνεση, απλά δώστε μας την εξουσία (στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό είναι ένα σχετικά καλό επιχείρημα, στο σοσιαλισμό έχουμε σημαντικά λιγότερα αυτοκίνητα και αντιστοίχως λιγότερα μποτιλιαρίσματα). Άνθρωποι λιμοκτονούν στην Ινδία; Ασφαλώς, επειδή οι Αμερικάνοι ιμπεριαλιστές τούς τρώνε το φαγητό, αλλά μόλις κάνουμε την επανάσταση κ.ο.κ. Η βόρεια Ιρλανδία; Τα δημογραφικά προβλήματα στο Μεξικό; Τα φυλετικά μίση; Οι πόλεμοι μεταξύ τοπικών φυλών; Ο πληθωρισμός; Η εγκληματικότητα; Η διαφθορά; Η υποβάθμιση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος; Υπάρχει μια τόσο απλή λύση για τα πάντα, και, επιπλέον, η ίδια λύση για τα πάντα!

Δεν είναι καρικατούρα αυτά, ούτε στο ελάχιστο. Είναι ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος σκέψης όλων όσοι έχουν υπερνικήσει τις αξιοθρήνητες αυταπάτες του ρεφορμισμού και έχουν εφεύρει τον ευεργετικό μηχανισμό επίλυσης όλων των προβλημάτων της ανθρωπότητας, και ο μηχανισμός αυτός συνίσταται σε λίγες λέξεις οι οποίες, όταν επαναλαμβάνονται επαρκώς αρχίζει να φαίνεται σαν να είχαν κάποιο περιεχόμενο: επανάσταση, εναλλακτική κοινωνία κ.λπ. Και έχουμε ακόμη μια σειρά αρνητικών λέξεων για να προκαλέσουμε τη φρίκη, για παράδειγμα «αντικομμουνισμός» ή «φιλελεύθερος». Τις χρησιμοποιείς κι εσύ αυτές τις λέξεις, Έντουαρντ, δίχως εξήγηση, καίτοι μάλλον θα γνωρίζεις ότι σκοπός τους είναι η σύμφυρση πολλών και διαφορετικών πραγμάτων, και η πρόκληση αόριστων αρνητικών συνειρμών. Τι είναι στ’ αλήθεια ο αντικομμουνισμός τον οποίο δεν υποστηρίζεις; Σίγουρα, γνωρίζουμε ανθρώπους που πιστεύουν ότι δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρά κοινωνικά προβλήματα στο Δυτικό κόσμο πλην του κομμουνιστικού κινδύνου, ότι όλες οι κοινωνικές συγκρούσεις εδώ είναι δυνατό να εξηγηθούν από μια κομμουνιστική συνωμοσία, ότι ο κόσμος θα ήταν παραδεισένιος εάν δεν αναμιγνύονταν οι μοχθηρές κομμουνιστικές δυνάμεις, και ότι οι πιο ειδεχθείς στρατιωτικές δικτατορίες αξίζει να στηρίζονται εάν καταστέλλουν κομμουνιστικά κινήματα. Δεν είσαι αντικομμουνιστής υπό αυτή την έννοια; Ούτε κι εγώ. Αλλά θα χαρακτηριστείς αντικομμουνιστής εάν δεν πιστεύεις ακράδαντα πως το υπάρχον Σοβιετικό (αντίστοιχα Κινέζικο) σύστημα είναι η τελειότερη κοινωνία που έχει επινοήσει ο ανθρώπινος νους ως τώρα, ή εάν συνέγραφες ένα αμιγώς ακαδημαϊκό έργο πάνω στην ιστορία του κομμουνισμού δίχως ψεύδη. Και υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος αριθμός δυνατοτήτων μεταξύ των δύο αυτών άκρων. Η βολικότητα της λέξης «αντικομμουνισμός», του μπαμπούλα της αριστερίστικης φρασεολογίας, είναι ακριβώς το γεγονός πως τις βάζει όλες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι δίχως εξήγηση του τι σημαίνει η λέξη αυτή. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τη λέξη «φιλελεύθερος». Τι είναι ένας «φιλελεύθερος»; Ίσως ένας θιασώτης του ελεύθερου εμπορίου του 19ου αιώνα ο οποίος διακήρυττε πως το κράτος οφείλει να αποφεύγει τις παρεμβάσεις στην «ελεύθερη σύμβαση» μεταξύ εργατών και εργοδοτών και πως τα εργατικά συνδικάτα αντίκεινται στην αρχή της ελεύθερης σύμβασης; Υπονοείς ότι δεν είσαι «φιλελεύθερος» υπό αυτή την έννοια; Αυτό είναι προς τιμήν σου. Όμως σύμφωνα με το άγραφο επαναστατικό Λεξικό είσαι φιλελεύθερος εάν υποθέτεις γενικά πως η ελευθερία είναι καλύτερη από τη σκλαβιά (δεν εννοώ την αυθεντική, βαθιά ελευθερία που απολαμβάνουν οι άνθρωποι στις σοσιαλιστικές χώρες, αλλά την αξιοθρήνητη τυπική ελευθερία που εφηύρε η αστική τάξη για να εξαπατήσει τις μάζες του μόχθου). Και η λέξη «φιλελεύθερος» είναι επιφορτισμένη με την εύκολη αποστολή να συγχωνεύει αυτά και άλλα πράγματα. Έτσι, ας διακηρύξουμε βροντερά ότι απορρίπτουμε τις φιλελεύθερες αυταπάτες, αλλά ας μην εξηγήσουμε ποτέ τι ακριβώς εννοούμε.

Είναι ανάγκη να συνεχίσω με αυτό το προοδευτικό λεξιλόγιο; Μια λέξη ακόμη μονάχα, την οποία, θέλω να τονίσω, δεν τη χρησιμοποιείς με αυτήν την ορθόδοξη έννοια: τη λέξη «φασίστας» ή «φασισμός». Είναι μια μεγαλοφυής ανακάλυψη, με ευμέγεθες φάσμα εφαρμογών. Ορισμένες φορές φασίστας είναι ο άνθρωπος με τον οποίο διαφωνώ, αλλά λόγω της άγνοιάς μου αδυνατώ να συζητήσω μαζί του, οπότε ας τον κλωτσήσω καλύτερα. Αφού συγκεντρώσω τις εμπειρίες μου συνειδητοποιώ ότι φασίστας είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει μια από τις παρακάτω πεποιθήσεις (χάριν παραδείγματος): (Σ.τ.Μ.) 1) ότι οι άνθρωποι πρέπει να πλένονται, αντί να μένουν άπλυτοι· 2) ότι η ελευθερία του Τύπου στην Αμερική είναι προτιμότερη της ιδιοκτησίας ολόκληρου του Τύπου από ένα άρχον κόμμα· 3) ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν πρέπει να φυλακίζονται για τις απόψεις τους, τόσο τις κομμουνιστικές όσο και τις αντικομμουνιστικές· 4) ότι τα φυλετικά κριτήρια, είτε υπέρ των λευκών είτε υπέρ των μαύρων, δεν ενδείκνυνται όσον αφορά την εισαγωγή στο Πανεπιστήμιο· 5) ότι τα βασανιστήρια είναι καταδικαστέα, ασχέτως του ποιος τα εφαρμόζει. (Χοντρικά, ο «φασίστας» είναι το ίδιο με τον «φιλελεύθερο».) Φασίστας ήταν, εξ ορισμού, όποιος έτυχε να έχει βρεθεί στη φυλακή σε κομμουνιστική χώρα. Τους πρόσφυγες από την Τσεχοσλοβακία το 1968 τους υποδέχονταν ορισμένες φορές στη Γερμανία πολλοί προοδευτικοί και πέρα για πέρα επαναστάτες αριστεροί με πλακάτ τα οποία έγραφαν «ο φασισμός δεν θα περάσει».

Και μετά με εγκαλείς για το ότι παρουσιάζω μια καρικατούρα της Νέας Αριστεράς. Αναρωτιέμαι με τι θα έμοιαζε μια τέτοια καρικατούρα. Ωστόσο, ο εκνευρισμός σου (αυτό είναι ένα από τα λίγα σημεία στα οποία η πένα σου παίρνει φωτιά) είναι κατανοητός. Μνημονεύεις μια συνέντευξη που έδωσα σε έναν Γερμανικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό (και η οποία μεταφράστηκε από τα Γερμανικά στα Αγγλικά και δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _Encounter_) (Σ.τ.Μ.) όπου είπα δυο-τρεις προτάσεις οι οποίες εξέφρασαν την απέχθειά μου προς τα κινήματα της Νέας Αριστεράς, στη μορφή που τα γνώρισα στην Αμερική και τη Γερμανία και –αυτό είναι το κρίσιμο σημείο– δεν προσδιόρισα ποια κινήματα εννοούσα και είπα αντ’ αυτού αόριστα «ορισμένοι άνθρωποι» κ.λπ. Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν εξαίρεσα συγκεκριμένα την _Επιθεώρηση της Νέας Αριστεράς_ της περιόδου 1960-1963 όταν ήσουν συνεργάτης της, ή ακόμη πως σε συμπεριέλαβα σιωπηρά όταν έκανα τη δήλωσή μου. Εδώ με τσάκωσες. Δεν εξαίρεσα συγκεκριμένα την _Επιθεώρηση της Νέας Αριστεράς_ της περιόδου 1960-1963 και ομολογώ πως δεν σε είχα καν στο νου όταν μιλούσα με τον Γερμανό δημοσιογράφο. Νόμιζα πως το να λέει κανείς «ορισμένοι υποστηρικτές της Νέας Αριστεράς» κ.λπ. είναι παρόμοιο με το να πει κανείς π.χ. «ορισμένοι Βρετανοί πανεπιστημιακοί είναι μέθυσοι». Νομίζεις ότι πολλοί πανεπιστημιακοί θα ένιωθαν προσβεβλημένοι από μια τέτοια (ομολογουμένως όχι ιδιαίτερα έξυπνη) δήλωση, και αν ναι, τότε ποιοι θα ήταν αυτοί; Η παρηγοριά μου είναι πως όταν τυχαίνει να λέω δημόσια τέτοια πράγματα για τη Νέα Αριστερά, οι σοσιαλιστές φίλοι μου για κάποιο λόγο ποτέ δεν έχουν την εντύπωση ότι αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει κι εκείνους, ακόμα κι αν δεν εξαιρούνται συγκεκριμένα. 

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αναβάλλω άλλο. Δια του παρόντος δηλώνω επισήμως ότι σε μια συνέντευξη σε έναν Γερμανικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό το 1971, όταν αναφερόμουν στον αριστερίστικο σκοταδισμό, δεν είχα στο νου την _Επιθεώρηση της Νέας Αριστεράς_ της περιόδου 1960-1963 με την οποία είχε σχέση ο Έντουαρντ Τόμσον. Σου κάνει αυτό;

Έχεις δίκιο, Έντουαρντ, ότι εμείς, οι άνθρωποι από την Ανατολική Ευρώπη, έχουμε την τάση να υποτιμούμε τη βαρύτητα των κοινωνικών ζητημάτων που αντιμετωπίζουν οι δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες, και μπορεί να κατακριθούμε γι’ αυτό. Αλλά δεν γίνεται να κατακριθούμε επειδή δεν παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά ανθρώπους οι οποίοι, μολονότι ανίκανοι να θυμηθούν σωστά έστω και ένα γεγονός από την ιστορία μας ή να πουν ποια βάρβαρη διάλεκτο μιλάμε, είναι απολύτως ικανοί να μας διδάξουν αντ’ αυτού πόσο απελευθερωμένοι είμαστε στην Ανατολή, και οι οποίοι έχουν μια αυστηρώς επιστημονική λύση για την ασθένεια της ανθρωπότητας, λύση που συνίσταται στην επανάληψη ορισμένων φράσεων τις οποίες μπορούσαμε να ακούσουμε επί τριάντα έτη σε κάθε εορτασμό της πρωτομαγιάς και να διαβάσουμε σε οποιαδήποτε μπροσούρα κομματικής προπαγάνδας. (Αναφέρομαι στη στάση των προοδευτικών ριζοσπαστών· η συντηρητική στάση προς τα προβλήματα της Ανατολής είναι διαφορετική και μπορεί να συνοψιστεί ως εξής: «Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν φρικτό στη χώρα μας, αλλά για τις φυλές αυτές είναι μια χαρά».) (Σ.τ.Μ.) 

Όταν άφηνα πίσω μου την Πολωνία στα τέλη του 1968 (δεν είχα βρεθεί σε καμία Δυτική χώρα τα προηγούμενα έξι τουλάχιστον χρόνια), είχα μια κάπως ασαφή αντίληψη του τι θα μπορούσε να είναι το ριζοσπαστικό φοιτητικό κίνημα και οι διάφορες αριστερές ομάδες και τα αριστερά κόμματα. Αυτά που είδα και διάβασα τα βρήκα αξιοθρήνητα και αηδιαστικά σε όλες σχεδόν (ωστόσο: όχι σε όλες) τις περιπτώσεις. Δεν χύνω δάκρυα για τις λίγες τζαμαρίες που έσπασαν στη διάρκεια διαδηλώσεων, εκείνη η παλιοσκύλα, ο καταναλωτικός καπιταλισμός, θα τις ξεπεράσει. Ούτε θεωρώ σκανδαλώδη τη μάλλον φυσιολογική άγνοια των νέων ανθρώπων. Αυτό το οποίο με εντυπωσίασε ήταν η πνευματική εξαχρείωση τέτοιου είδους που δεν είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ σε κανένα αριστερό κίνημα. Είδα νέους ανθρώπους να προσπαθούν να «ανασυγκροτήσουν» τα πανεπιστήμια και να τα απελευθερώσουν από τη φρικιαστική, θηριώδη, αποκρουστική, φασιστική καταπίεση. Ο κατάλογος των αιτημάτων, με λίγες παραλλαγές, ήταν χτυπητά παρόμοιος σε όλη την έκταση του κόσμου των πανεπιστημιουπόλεων. Αυτά τα φασιστικά γουρούνια του Κατεστημένου θέλουν να δίνουμε εξετάσεις ενώ κάνουμε την επανάσταση· ας βάλουν σε όλους μας 10 χωρίς εξετάσεις· παραδόξως οι αντιφασίστες πολεμιστές ήθελαν να πάρουν πτυχία και διπλώματα σε πεδία όπως τα μαθηματικά, η κοινωνιολογία, ή η νομική, και όχι στη διακίνηση αφισών, το μοίρασμα προκηρύξεων ή την καταστροφή γραφείων. Και ορισμένες φορές πέτυχαν αυτό που ήθελαν, τα φασιστικά γουρούνια του Κατεστημένου τους έβαλαν βαθμούς χωρίς εξετάσεις. Πολύ συχνά υπήρξαν αιτήματα υπέρ της πλήρους κατάργησης ορισμένων διδακτικών αντικειμένων θεωρώντας τα ανούσια, π.χ. τις ξένες γλώσσες (αυτοί οι φασίστες θέλουν να χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας εμείς, οι διεθνιστές επαναστάτες, μαθαίνοντας ξένες γλώσσες. Γιατί; Για να μας αποτρέψουν από το να κάνουμε την παγκόσμια επανάσταση!). Σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο επαναστάτες φιλόσοφοι κατέβηκαν σε απεργία επειδή η αναγνωστέα ύλη τους περιείχε κείμενα του Πλάτωνα, του Ντεκάρτ, και άλλων ηλίθιων αστών, αντί για ουσιώδεις μείζονες φιλοσόφους όπως ο Τσε Γκεβάρα και ο Μάο. Σε ένα άλλο, επαναστάτες μαθηματικοί κατάφεραν να υπερψηφιστεί η πρότασή τους κατά την οποία το τμήμα τους όφειλε να οργανώσει μαθήματα πάνω στην κοινωνική αποστολή των μαθηματικών και (αυτό είναι το κρίσιμο σημείο) κάθε φοιτητής θα μπορούσε να ξαναγράφεται στο μάθημα αυτό όσες φορές ήθελε και αυτό θα μετρούσε κάθε φορά ως διαφορετικό μάθημα, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι θα έπαιρνε κανείς πτυχίο στα μαθηματικά χωρίς να έχει μάθει τίποτα απολύτως. Σε ένα άλλο πανεπιστήμιο πάλι, οι μεγαλόψυχοι μάρτυρες της παγκόσμιας επανάστασης είχαν ως αίτημα να εξετάζονται μονάχα από άλλους φοιτητές τους οποίους θα επέλεγαν οι ίδιοι, και όχι από αυτούς τους γερασμένους αντιδραστικούς ψευδολόγιους. Οι καθηγητές πρέπει να διορίζονται (από τους φοιτητές, εννοείται) βάσει των πολιτικών τους πεποιθήσεων, και οι φοιτητές να γίνονται δεκτοί με βάση τα ίδια κριτήρια. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις στις ΗΠΑ, η πρωτοπορία των καταπιεζόμενων μαζών του μόχθου έβαλε φωτιά σε πανεπιστημιακές βιβλιοθήκες (ανούσια ψευδογνώση του Κατεστημένου). Περιττό να λεχθεί πως μπορούσες να πληροφορηθείς ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά, καμία απολύτως, μεταξύ της ζωής σε μια καλιφορνέζικη πανεπιστημιούπολη (Σ.τ.Μ.) και σε ένα ναζιστικό στρατόπεδο. Και όλοι τους ήταν Μαρξιστές, ασφαλώς, δηλαδή ήξεραν τρία ή τέσσερα τσιτάτα του Μαρξ ή του Λένιν, ιδίως την πρόταση «οι φιλόσοφοι έχουν μονάχα ερμηνεύσει τον κόσμο με διάφορους τρόπους· το ζήτημα ωστόσο είναι να τον αλλάξουμε» (Σ.τ.Μ.) (αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο Μαρξ με την πρόταση αυτή, είναι ολοφάνερο γι’ αυτούς, είναι πως δεν είχε νόημα να μορφωθεί κανείς).

Θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω τον κατάλογο αυτόν για πολλές σελίδες αλλά ίσως τα παραπάνω αρκούν· τα καλούπια είναι πάντοτε τα ίδια: η μεγάλη σοσιαλιστική επανάσταση συνίσταται, πρώτα απ’ όλα, στο να μας παρέχονται προνόμια, τίτλοι και εξουσία λόγω των πολιτικών μας πεποιθήσεων και στην καταστροφή των γερασμένων αντιδραστικών ακαδημαϊκών αξιών όπως η γνώση και η ικανότητα λογισμού (αλλά αυτά τα φασιστικά γουρούνια πρέπει να μας δώσουν λεφτά, λεφτά κι άλλα λεφτά!).

Όσο για τους εργάτες, υπάρχουν δύο αντίπαλες απόψεις. Η μία (ψευδομαρκουζιανή) υποστηρίζει ότι αυτά τα καθάρματα εξαγοράστηκαν από την αστική τάξη και δεν μπορεί κανείς να περιμένει τίποτα άλλο από αυτούς, τώρα οι φοιτητές είναι η πιο καταπιεσμένη και πιο επαναστατική τάξη της κοινωνίας. Η άλλη (Λενινιστική) υποστηρίζει ότι οι εργάτες έχουν ψευδή συνείδηση και δεν καταλαβαίνουν την αλλοτρίωσή τους, επειδή οι καπιταλιστές τούς δίνουν και διαβάζουν τις λάθος εφημερίδες, αλλά εμείς, οι επαναστάτες, συντηρούμε στα κεφάλια μας την ορθή συνείδηση του προλεταριάτου, γνωρίζουμε τι οφείλουν να πιστεύουν οι εργάτες και, στην πραγματικότητα, τι πιστεύουν χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν· συνεπώς, μας αξίζει να καταλάβουμε την εξουσία (αλλά όχι με αυτό το βλακώδες εκλογικό παιχνίδι, το οποίο, όπως έχει αποδειχθεί επιστημονικά, υπάρχει μόνο για να εξαπατά τον κόσμο).

Μιλάς με εφησυχασμό για μια «επαναστατική φαρσοκωμωδία». Όντως, είναι τέτοια. Αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν είναι αρκετό. Τούτη δεν είναι μια φαρσοκωμωδία ικανή να αναποδογυρίσει την κοινωνία, αλλά είναι ικανή να καταστρέψει το πανεπιστήμιο, και αυτή είναι μια επίδοση άξια ανησυχίας (ορισμένα Γερμανικά πανεπιστήμια ήδη μοιάζουν με σχολές της πλάκας). (Σ.τ.Μ.) 

Αλλά ας επανέλθουμε στο γενικότερο ζήτημα που είχαμε πραγματευτεί νωρίτερα στην ιδιωτική μας αλληλογραφία. Υπερασπίζεσαι το κίνημα το οποίο μόλις περιέγραψα λέγοντας «όμως υπήρχε ο πόλεμος του Βιετνάμ». Έτσι όπως το είπες ήταν, όντως, για να το θέσω κομψά. Και υπήρχαν και πολλά άλλα πράγματα, δίχως αμφιβολία. Τα παραδοσιακά Γερμανικά πανεπιστήμια είχαν ορισμένα απαράδεκτα χαρακτηριστικά. Τα Ιταλικά και τα Γαλλικά πανεπιστήμια είχαν τα δικά τους. Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα σε κάθε κοινωνία και σε κάθε πανεπιστήμιο που δικαιολογούν τη διαμαρτυρία. Και – αυτό είναι που προσπαθώ να πω– δεν θα βρεις κανένα πολιτικό κίνημα στον κόσμο που να μην έχει ορισμένες καλές και βάσιμες διεκδικήσεις. Εάν παρατηρήσεις τις αλληλοκαταγγελίες των κομμάτων που ανταγωνίζονται για την εξουσία θα βρεις ορισμένα σωστά επιλεγμένα και βάσιμα σημεία στις διεκδικήσεις και τις επιθέσεις τους, αλλά δεν το εκλαμβάνεις αυτό ως λόγο για να τα υποστηρίξεις όλα. Κανείς δεν έχει πέρα για πέρα άδικο, και έχεις δίκιο, ασφαλώς, όταν λες πως όσοι προσχώρησαν στα κομμουνιστικά κόμματα δεν είχαν πέρα για πέρα άδικο. Όταν εξετάσεις τη ναζιστική προπαγάνδα κατά της Δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης θα βρεις έναν μεγάλο αριθμό βάσιμων σημείων: ισχυρίζονταν ότι η Συνθήκη των Βερσαλλιών ήταν όνειδος, και ήταν· ότι η δημοκρατία είχε διαφθαρεί, και είχε· κατήγγειλαν την αριστοκρατία, την πλουτοκρατία, τη δύναμη των τραπεζιτών και, παρεμπιπτόντως, την ψευδοελευθερία, η οποία είναι άσχετη με τις πραγματικές ανάγκες των ανθρώπων και εξυπηρετεί Εβραϊκές βρωμοφυλλάδες. Και αυτό δεν αποτελούσε ικανό λόγο για να πει κανείς «εντάξει, δεν συμπεριφέρονται ευπρεπώς και ορισμένα σημεία των ιδεών τους είναι μάλλον ανόητα, αλλά σε πολλά ζητήματα δεν έχουν άδικο, οπότε ας τους δώσουμε την υπό όρους υποστήριξή μας». Τουλάχιστον, υπήρξαν πολλοί που αρνήθηκαν να το πουν αυτό. Και στην πραγματικότητα, εάν οι Ναζί δεν είχαν πολλά καλά επιχειρήματα όταν κατήγγελλαν το υφιστάμενο καθεστώς, δεν θα είχαν επικρατήσει και δεν θα είχε παρουσιαστεί το φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο οι τάξεις της Rotfront ξεδιπλώθηκαν στα χρώματα των SA. (Σ.τ.Μ.) Αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο, όταν είδα κινήματα τα οποία μιμούνταν τους ίδιους τρόπους συμπεριφοράς και ένα τμήμα της ίδιας ιδεολογίας (δηλαδή όλα τα σημεία που σχετίζονταν με την «τυπική» ελευθερία και όλους τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς, την ανεκτικότητα και τις ακαδημαϊκές αξίες) δεν μπορούσα να εντυπωσιαστώ ιδιαίτερα από την παρατήρηση: «όμως υπήρχε ο πόλεμος του Βιετνάμ».

Λες πως οφείλουμε να βοηθήσουμε τους τυφλούς να ξαναβρούν το φως τους. Δέχομαι τη συμβουλή αυτή υπό έναν ελαφρό περιορισμό: είναι δύσκολο να εφαρμοστεί όταν έχεις να κάνεις με ανθρώπους που ούτως ή άλλως είναι παντογνώστες και πανόπτες. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ποτέ αρνηθεί να συζητήσω με ανθρώπους που ήταν πρόθυμοι να συζητήσουν, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ορισμένοι δεν ήταν πρόθυμοι, και αυτό ακριβώς λόγω της παντογνωσίας τους, την οποία εγώ δεν είχα. Είναι αλήθεια πως ήμουν σχεδόν παντογνώστης (αν και όχι εντελώς) όταν ήμουν 20 χρονών αλλά, όπως ξέρεις, όταν μεγαλώνει κανείς γίνεται πιο κουτός και έτσι, ήμουν σημαντικά λιγότερο παντογνώστης στα 28 μου, και ακόμα λιγότερο σήμερα. Δεν μπορώ επίσης να ικανοποιήσω εκείνους που αναζητούν την απόλυτη βεβαιότητα και άμεσες παγκόσμιες λύσεις στις συμφορές και τη δυστυχία ολόκληρου του κόσμου. Ωστόσο, πιστεύω πως όταν προσεγγίζουμε άλλους ανθρώπους οφείλουμε, στον βαθμό στον οποίο μπορούμε να το κάνουμε, να ακολουθούμε την ιησουητική και όχι την καλβινιστική μέθοδο· τούτο σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να θεωρούμε ως προϋπόθεση πως κανείς δεν είναι ολότελα και αδιόρθωτα διεφθαρμένος, ότι ο καθένας, όσο διαστρεβλωμένος και περιορισμένος κι αν είναι, έχει ορισμένα καλά σημεία και ορισμένες καλές προθέσεις. Αυτό είναι κάτι που ομολογουμένως ευκολότερα λέγεται παρά εφαρμόζεται στην πράξη και πιστεύω πως τόσο εσύ όσο κι εγώ δεν είμαστε μάστορες στη μαιευτική αυτή τέχνη.

(Συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

* * *​Η εισήγησή σου να αυτοπροσδιοριστείς (καθώς και να προσδιορίσεις εμένα) μέσω της πίστης στη «Μαρξιστική παράδοση» (κατ’ αντιδιαστολή προς το Μαρξιστικό σύστημα, τη Μαρξιστική μέθοδο, τη Μαρξιστική κληρονομιά) μου φαίνεται ασαφής και αόριστη. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι νόημα αποδίδεις στο δεσμό αυτόν εκτός κι αν απλώς το θεωρείς σημαντικό να αποκαλείσαι «Μαρξιστής»· όμως ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν το θεωρείς σημαντικό. Ούτε κι εγώ. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να είμαι «Μαρξιστής» ή να αποκαλούμαι «Μαρξιστής». Υπάρχουν σίγουρα ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι που εργάζονται στις επιστήμες του ανθρώπου οι οποίοι δεν θα αναγνώριζαν την οφειλή τους στον Μαρξ. Δεν ανήκω σε αυτούς. Παραδέχομαι πρόθυμα πως χωρίς τον Μαρξ ο στοχασμός μας περί ιστορίας θα ήταν διαφορετικός και από πολλές σκοπιές χειρότερος απ’ ό,τι είναι σήμερα. Το να το πει κανείς αυτό είναι μάλλον τετριμμένο. Ωστόσο, πιστεύω ότι πολλές από τις αρχές της δοξασίας του Μαρξ είναι είτε ψευδείς είτε δίχως νόημα είτε τέλος αληθείς μόνο υπό μία πολύ περιορισμένη έννοια. Πιστεύω ότι η εργασιακή θεωρία της αξίας είναι ένα κανονιστικό επινόημα χωρίς καμία απολύτως επεξηγηματική δύναμη· ότι καμία από τις πασίγνωστες συνταγές του ιστορικού υλισμού που βρίσκονται στα γραπτά του Μαρξ δεν είναι αποδεκτή και ότι η δοξασία αυτή είναι έγκυρη μονάχα υπό πολύ ειδικούς όρους· ότι η θεωρία του περί ταξικής συνείδησης είναι ψευδής και ότι οι περισσότερες από τις προβλέψεις του αποδείχτηκαν εσφαλμένες (τούτη είναι ομολογουμένως μια γενική επισκόπηση του τι νομίζω, δεν προσπαθώ να θεμελιώσω εδώ τα συμπεράσματά μου). Αν παραδέχομαι μολαταύτα πως εξακολουθώ να σκέπτομαι γύρω από ιστορικά (αλλά όχι φιλοσοφικά) ζητήματα, με όρους κληρονομημένους εν μέρει από τη Μαρξική κληρονομιά, σημαίνει αυτό πως αποδέχομαι την πίστη στη Μαρξιστική παράδοση; Μόνο υπό μία τόσο χαλαρή έννοια που η ίδια πρόταση θα ήταν εξίσου αληθής εάν αντί για «Μαρξιστική» έλεγα «Χριστιανική», «σκεπτικιστική», «εμπειριστική». Χωρίς να ανήκω σε κάποιο πολιτικό κόμμα ή σε κάποια πολιτική σέχτα, σε κάποια Εκκλησία, σε κάποια φιλοσοφική σχολή, δεν αρνούμαι την οφειλή μου στον Μαρξισμό, τον Χριστιανισμό, τη σκεπτικιστική φιλοσοφία, την εμπειριστική σκέψη και ορισμένες άλλες παραδόσεις (ειδικότερα Ανατολικές και λιγότερο ενδιαφέρουσες για σένα) που βρίσκονται στο υπόβαθρό μου. Ούτε συμμερίζομαι την απέχθεια προς τον «εκλεκτικισμό» αν το αντίθετο του εκλεκτικισμού είναι η φιλοσοφική ή η πολιτική μισαλλοδοξία (όπως συνήθως είναι στα μυαλά εκείνων που μας κατατρομοκρατούν με την ετικέτα του εκλεκτικισμού). Υπό μία τέτοια φτωχή έννοια, παραδέχομαι πως ανήκω στη Μαρξιστική παράδοση, μεταξύ άλλων. Όμως φαίνεται πως υπαινίσσεσαι κάτι παραπάνω. Φαίνεται πως υπαινίσσεσαι την ύπαρξη μιας «Μαρξιστικής οικογένειας» η οποία προσδιορίζεται μέσω της πνευματικής καταγωγής από τον Μαρξ και ότι με προσκαλείς να προσχωρήσω σ’ αυτήν. Θέλεις να πεις ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι οι οποίοι με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο αυτοαποκαλούνται Μαρξιστές συναποτελούν μια οικογένεια (μη σε νοιάζει που σκοτώνουν ο ένας τον άλλον εδώ και μισόν αιώνα, και εξακολουθούν να το κάνουν) καθαυτή αντιτιθέμενη προς τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο; Και ότι αυτή η οικογένεια είναι για σένα (και οφείλει να είναι και για μένα) τόπος αυτοπροσδιορισμού; Αν αυτό είναι που θέλεις να πεις, δεν μπορώ καν να απαντήσω πως αρνούμαι να προσχωρήσω σ’ αυτήν την οικογένεια· αυτή απλώς δεν υφίσταται σε έναν κόσμο στον οποίον η μεγάλη Αποκάλυψη είναι πολύ πιθανό να πυροδοτηθεί από τον πόλεμο μεταξύ δύο αυτοκρατοριών που και οι δύο διατείνονται πως είναι άψογες ενσαρκώσεις του Μαρξισμού [ΕΣΣΔ και Κίνα].

* * *​
Υπάρχουν στην επιστολή σου αρκετά σημεία τα οποία οφείλω να θίξω όχι εξαιτίας της σπουδαιότητάς τους, αλλά λόγω του δυσάρεστα δημαγωγικού τρόπου με τον οποίο τα αντιμετωπίζεις. Θα ασχοληθώ με δύο από αυτά. Αναφέρεις ένα άρθρο μου (Σ.τ.Μ.) στο οποίο περιλαμβάνεται μια παρατήρησή μου η οποία πίστευα πως ήταν μάλλον τετριμμένη κοινοτοπία: πως δεν έχει επιτραπεί στις εκμεταλλευόμενες τάξεις να συμμετάσχουν στην ανάπτυξη του πνευματικού πολιτισμού. Τότε παρουσιάζεσαι ως εκπρόσωπος της προσβεβλημένης εργατικής τάξης και μου εξηγείς, με αγανάκτηση, ότι η εργατική τάξη ανέπτυξε μια αίσθηση αλληλεγγύης, αφοσίωσης κ.λπ. Με άλλα λόγια, το είπα αυτό για να αποδοκιμάσω και όχι για να εξάρω το γεγονός ότι οι εκμεταλλευόμενοι αποστερήθηκαν την πρόσβαση στην εκπαίδευση – και εσύ εκδηλώνεις την αποστροφή σου προς την υποτιθέμενη άποψή μου ότι η εργατική τάξη δεν έχει ηθικές αρχές! Αυτή δεν είναι παρανάγνωση αλλά ένα είδος εξωφρενικού _Hineinlesen_ (Σ.τ.Μ.) το οποίο κάνει κάθε διάλογο αδύνατο. Και μετά, όταν στηλίτευσα ως σκοταδιστική την ιδέα μιας νέας, σοσιαλιστικής λογικής ή επιστήμης (για μία ακόμη φορά, κάτι το αυτονόητο, όπως έβλεπα εγώ τα πράγματα), μου εξηγείς ότι το ζήτημα δεν είναι να αλλάξουμε τη λογική αλλά ότι ο Μαρξ ήθελε να αλλάξει τις σχέσεις ιδιοκτησίας. Τι λες, σοβαρά; Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι μου άνοιξες τα μάτια. Και αν νομίζεις ότι το ζήτημα μιας «νέας λογικής» ή μιας «νέας επιστήμης» κατ’ αντιδιαστολή προς την «αστική λογική» και την «αστική επιστήμη» δεν ήταν υπό συζήτηση, κάνεις πέρα για πέρα λάθος. Αυτή δεν ήταν μια ακρότητα αλλά απλώς ένα τρέχον καλούπι σκέψης και ομιλίας μεταξύ των Μαρξιστών-Λενινιστών-Σταλινικών, και τα καλούπια αυτά τα κληρονόμησαν ανέπαφα οι δεκάδες Λένιν, Τρότσκυ και Ροβεσπιέροι που μπορούσες να συναντήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε αμερικάνικη ή γερμανική πανεπιστημιούπολη.

Το δεύτερο σημείο είναι το σχόλιό σου πάνω σε μια πρόταση που άρθρωσα στην ίδια συνέντευξη που μνημόνευσες· είπα ότι «οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν πληρέστερα μέσα αυτοπροσδιορισμού απ’ ό,τι μέσω των θρησκευτικών συμβόλων» και ότι «η θρησκευτική συνείδηση ... είναι ένα αναντικατάστατο τμήμα του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού». Στο σημείο αυτό ξεσπάς. «Με ποιο δικαίωμα [λες], ποια μελέτη της παράδοσης και των ευαισθησιών του, μπορείς να υποθέσεις πως αυτό είναι καθολικό στοιχείο στην καρδιά ενός αρχαίου Προτεσταντικού νησιού, που πεισματικά αντιστέκεται στη μαγεία του θρησκευτικού συμβολισμού...». Ζητώ συγγνώμη για πολλούς λόγους. Πρώτον, επειδή έδωσα τη συνέντευξη στον Γερμανό δημοσιογράφο στην καρδιά του αρχαίου Προτεσταντικού νησιού [στην Αγγλία] αντί να τη δώσω στη Γερμανική γη. Δεύτερον, επειδή αμέλησα να εξηγήσω –καθώς υπέθεσα, εσφαλμένα, πως ήταν γνωστό– ότι ένα «θρησκευτικό σύμβολο» δεν είναι κατ’ ανάγκη, αντίθετα απ’ ό,τι προφανώς πιστεύεις εσύ, μια εικόνα, ένα γλυπτό, ένα κομποσκοίνι κ.λπ., αλλά καθετί που οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν πως τους παρέχει έναν τρόπο επικοινωνίας με το Υπερφυσικό ή αποδίδει την ενέργειά του (ο Ιησούς Χριστός καθαυτόν είναι ένα σύμβολο, όχι μονάχα ο Εσταυρωμένος). Δεν εφηύρα αυτόν τον τρόπο χρήσης της λέξης αλλά, εφόσον δεν την επεξήγησα στη συνέντευξή μου, προσέβαλα την εικονοκλαστική Αγγλική παράδοσή σου. Κατευνάζει κάπως αυτή η λεξικογραφική ερμηνεία την Προτεσταντική συνείδησή σου η οποία πληγώθηκε από έναν δεισιδαίμονα Παπιστή; Και με κατηγορείς –αυτό πια σπάει κάθε ρεκόρ– ότι δεν απέδειξα, στη συνέντευξη αυτή, την πίστη μου στην παγιότητα του θρησκευτικού φαινομένου. Ήμουν πράγματι απερίσκεπτος που δεν παρέθεσα καθ’ ολοκληρίαν, στη συνέντευξη αυτή, όλα τα βιβλία και τα άρθρα που έχω γράψει πάνω στο θέμα για να υποστηρίξω την άποψη αυτή. Δεν είχες κανέναν λόγο απολύτως να διαβάσεις τα βιβλία αυτά (ένα από τα οποία, πάνω από οκτακόσιες πυκνογραμμένες σελίδες, ασχολείται κυρίως με τα αιρετικά κινήματα του 17ου αιώνα (Σ.τ.Μ.) και είναι τόσο ανιαρό που θα ήταν μάλλον απάνθρωπο να σου ζητήσω να το διαβάσεις μονορούφι) – τουλάχιστον δεν είχες κανέναν λόγο όσο δεν προσπαθούσες να κριτικάρεις τις απόψεις μου πάνω στο θέμα. Επομένως το αγανακτισμένο σου «Με ποιο δικαίωμα...» φαίνεται πιο κατάλληλο όταν επιστρέφεται σε σένα.

Δυστυχώς, το άρθρο σου βρίθει περιπτώσεων όπου μεταθέτεις το θέμα και προσπαθείς να κάνεις τον εαυτό σου να πιστέψει ότι είπα κάτι που εσύ νομίζεις ότι θα έπρεπε να είχα πει βάσει κάποιων γενικών πεποιθήσεων που μου αποδίδεις. (Σ.τ.Μ.) Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πράττεις αυτό ασυναίσθητα, σύμφωνα με μια αλλόκοτη λογική πεποιθήσεων η οποία ήταν πάντοτε χαρακτηριστική της δογματικής κομμουνιστικής σκέψης, όπου η διαφορά ανάμεσα στους συλλογισμούς που είναι λειτουργικοί ως προς την αλήθεια και εκείνους που δεν είναι έχει εξαφανιστεί τελείως· ωστόσο, ακόμα κι αν ήταν αληθές πως το Α συνεπιφέρει το Β, δεν θα συνεπαγόταν πως, εάν κάποιος πιστεύει το Α, τότε πιστεύει και το Β. (Η εσκεμμένη απόρριψη αυτής της όχι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκης διάκρισης ανέκαθεν επέτρεπε στον κομμουνιστικό Τύπο να παρέχει στους αναγνώστες του πληροφόρηση διατυπωμένη περίπου ως εξής: «Ο Αμερικανός πρόεδρος δήλωσε πως, αψηφώντας τις διαμαρτυρίες ολόκληρης της φιλειρηνικής ανθρωπότητας, πρόκειται να συνεχίσει τον γενοκτονικό πόλεμο στο Βιετνάμ» ή «Οι κινέζοι ηγέτες διακήρυξαν πως η σοβινιστική, αντιλενινιστική πολιτική τους στοχεύει στην καταστροφή του σοσιαλιστικού στρατοπέδου ούτως ώστε να συνδράμουν τους ιμπεριαλιστές».) Υπάρχει μια συνέπεια στην τερατώδη αυτή λογική της Χώρας των Θαυμάτων και αποστρέφομαι το γεγονός ότι οι συλλογισμοί σου την απηχούν. Εφόσον σκέπτεσαι για την κοινωνία χρησιμοποιώντας κατηγορίες παγκόσμιων «συστημάτων» –καπιταλισμός ή σοσιαλισμός– πιστεύεις ότι: 1) ο σοσιαλισμός, μολονότι ατελής, είναι ουσιαστικά ένα ανώτερο στάδιο της ανθρώπινης ανάπτυξης και η ανωτερότητα αυτή του «συστήματος» είναι έγκυρη ασχέτως εάν μπορεί να αποδειχτεί ή όχι σε συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα που σχετίζονται με τον ανθρώπινο βίο· 2) όλα τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά του μη σοσιαλιστικού κόσμου –το απαρτχάιντ στη Νότια Αφρική, τα βασανιστήρια στη Βραζιλία, ο λιμός στη Νιγηρία ή το ανεπαρκές σύστημα υγείας στη Βρετανία– πρέπει να καταλογιστούν στο «σύστημα», ενώ παράλληλα χαρακτηριστικά στον σοσιαλιστικό κόσμο πρέπει να αποδοθούν στο σύστημα πάλι, όμως όχι το σοσιαλιστικό, αλλά το ίδιο καπιταλιστικό σύστημα (κατάλοιπα της παλαιάς κοινωνίας· επιπτώσεις της περικύκλωσης κ.λπ.)· 3) όποιος δεν πιστεύει στην ανωτερότητα του σοσιαλιστικού «συστήματος» με βάση την παραπάνω αντίληψη, αναπόδραστα θα πιστεύει ότι ο «καπιταλισμός» είναι καταρχήν αξιοθαύμαστος και θα δικαιολογεί ή θα αποκρύπτει τα τερατουργήματά του, δηλαδή θα δικαιολογεί το απαρτχάιντ στη Νότια Αφρική, τον λιμό στη Νιγηρία κ.λπ. Ως εκ τούτου και οι απεγνωσμένες απόπειρές σου να με εξαναγκάσεις να πω κάτι που δεν είπα. (Είναι αλήθεια πως δεν θεωρείς την περίπτωσή μου εντελώς χαμένη, προσπαθείς να αφυπνίσεις τη συνείδησή μου και μου εξηγείς π.χ. ότι υπάρχουν κατάσκοποι και κοριοί στις Δυτικές χώρες. Σοβαρά; Μήπως αστειεύεσαι;) Περιττό να λεχθεί ότι αυτός ο αλλόκοτος τρόπος συλλογισμού είναι απολύτως αδιάψευστος, καθώς μπορεί να αγνοήσει όλα τα εμπειρικά δεδομένα ως ανούσια (οτιδήποτε κακό συμβαίνει εντός του «καπιταλιστικού συστήματος» είναι εξ ορισμού αποτέλεσμα του καπιταλισμού· οτιδήποτε κακό συμβαίνει στο «σοσιαλιστικό σύστημα» είναι, με βάση τον ίδιο ορισμό, αποτέλεσμα του ίδιου καπιταλισμού). Και ο σοσιαλισμός ορίζεται στα πλαίσια αυτής της «συστημικής σκέψης» ως η ολική ή σχεδόν ολική κρατική ιδιοκτησία των μέσων παραγωγής· προφανώς δεν μπορείς να ορίσεις τον σοσιαλισμό με βάση την κατάργηση της μισθωτής εργασίας, εφόσον γνωρίζεις ότι, εάν ο εμπειρικός σοσιαλισμός διαφέρει από την άποψη αυτή από τον καπιταλισμό, τούτο ισχύει μόνο επειδή επανέφερε την άμεση δουλική εργασία για τους φυλακισμένους, την ημιδουλική εργασία για τους εργαζομένους (κατάργηση της ελευθερίας να αλλάξει κανείς τον τόπο εργασίας του) και τη μεσαιωνική _glebae adscriptio _[η πρόσδεση στη γη· η μετατροπή σε δουλοπάροικους] για τους αγρότες. Έτσι, στα πλαίσια αυτού του κατασκευάσματος είναι συνεπές να πιστεύει κανείς ότι με την κατάργηση της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας θα εξαλειφθούν οι ρίζες του κακού, αν όχι άπαν το υπάρχον κακό, επί της γης. Αλλά αυτές οι τρεις προτάσεις που ανέφερα δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά έκφραση μιας ιδεολογικής δέσμευσης, είναι αδύνατο να τεκμηριωθούν ή να ανασκευαστούν εμπειρικά. Λες πως η σκέψη με «συστημικούς» όρους αποδίδει άριστα αποτελέσματα. Είμαι βέβαιος: όχι μόνο άριστα, αλλά θαυματουργά· απλούστατα λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα της ανθρωπότητας με μία μόνο κίνηση. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίον άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν φτάσει σε αυτό το επίπεδο επιστημονικής συνείδησης (όπως εγώ) δεν γνωρίζουν αυτό το απλό επινόημα για τη σωτηρία του κόσμου, το οποίο είναι γνωστό σε οποιονδήποτε δευτεροετή φοιτητή στο Βερολίνο ή τη Νεμπράσκα, δηλαδή τη σοσιαλιστική παγκόσμια επανάσταση.

* * *​
Προφανώς δεν έχω εξαντλήσει όλα τα θέματα του κειμένου σου, το οποίο αποκαθιστά το μεγαλείο της αφανιζόμενης τέχνης της επιστολογραφίας. Όμως πιστεύω πως έθιξα τα πιο αμφιλεγόμενα. Το χάσμα που μας χωρίζει επί του παρόντος είναι πιθανώς αγεφύρωτο. Φαίνεται πως εξακολουθείς να θεωρείς πως είσαι αντιφρονών κομμουνιστής ή ένα είδος ρεβιζιονιστή. Εγώ όχι, εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Φαίνεται πως προσδιορίζεις τη θέση σου με όρους συζητήσεων του 1956, ενώ εγώ όχι. Ήταν μια σημαντική χρονιά και οι ψευδαισθήσεις της ήταν επίσης σημαντικές. Αλλά συνεθλίβησαν αμέσως μόλις αναφάνηκαν. (Σ.τ.Μ.) Πιθανώς συνειδητοποιείς ότι αυτό που ονομάστηκε «ρεβιζιονισμός» στις λαϊκές δημοκρατίες έχει κατ’ ουσίαν πεθάνει (με την πιθανή εξαίρεση της Γιουγκοσλαβίας), κάτι που σημαίνει ότι τόσο οι νέοι όσο και οι μεγαλύτεροι στις χώρες αυτές έχουν σταματήσει να σκέπτονται για την κατάστασή τους με όρους «αυθεντικού σοσιαλισμού», «αυθεντικού Μαρξισμού» κ.λπ. Επιθυμούν (τις πιο πολλές φορές με παθητικό τρόπο) περισσότερη εθνική ανεξαρτησία, περισσότερη πολιτική και κοινωνική ελευθερία, καλύτερες συνθήκες ζωής – αλλά όχι επειδή υπάρχει κάτι το αποκλειστικά σοσιαλιστικό σ’ αυτά τα αιτήματα. Η επίσημη ιδεολογία του κράτους βρίσκεται σε μια αντινομική θέση. Είναι απολύτως αναγκαία, καθώς αποτελεί τον μοναδικό τρόπο με τον οποίον ο κυβερνητικός μηχανισμός μπορεί να νομιμοποιήσει την εξουσία του· και κανείς δεν πιστεύει σ’ αυτήν – ούτε οι άρχοντες ούτε οι αρχόμενοι (και οι δύο εν πλήρη γνώσει της μη πίστης των άλλων και των ιδίων). Και στις Δυτικές χώρες σχεδόν κάθε διανοούμενος που θεωρεί εαυτόν σοσιαλιστή (και κομμουνιστή ακόμα) παραδέχεται σε ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις ότι η σοσιαλιστική ιδέα περνά βαθιά κρίση· λίγοι το ομολογούν αυτό στα γραπτά τους. Εδώ η εύθυμη αυταρέσκεια είναι υποχρεωτική και δεν πρέπει να ενσπείρουμε αμφιβολίες και σύγχυση «στις μάζες» ή να παρέχουμε επιχειρήματα στους εχθρούς μας. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν συμφωνείς πως αυτή είναι μια αυτοαναιρετική τακτική. Νομίζω πως μάλλον δεν συμφωνείς.

Στο μεταξύ ορισμένοι παραδοσιακά σοσιαλιστικοί θεσμοί φαίνεται να αναδύονται στις καπιταλιστικές κοινωνίες με έναν μάλλον απροσδόκητο τρόπο. Ακόμα και οι πιο κοντόφθαλμοι πολιτικοί συνειδητοποιούν τώρα ότι τα χρήματα δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν τα πάντα, ότι ίσως να έρθει η στιγμή όπου κανένα χρηματικό ποσό δεν θα μπορεί να μας αγοράσει καθαρό αέρα, καθαρό νερό, περισσότερη γη ή κατασπαταλημένους φυσικούς πόρους. Έτσι, η «αξία χρήσης» επιστρέφει, σιγά σιγά, στην οικονομία. Ένας παράδοξος «σοσιαλισμός» που προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι η ανθρωπότητα δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει με τα απορρίμματα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η αυξανόμενη γραφειοκρατία και ο αυξανόμενος ρόλος των κέντρων εξουσίας. Το μόνο γιατρικό που έχει εφεύρει ο κομμουνισμός –η συγκεντρωτική, πέραν του κοινωνικού ελέγχου, κρατική ιδιοκτησία του εθνικού πλούτου και η μονοκομματική εξουσία– είναι χειρότερο από την ασθένεια την οποία υποτίθεται πως πρέπει να γιατρέψει· είναι λιγότερο αποδοτικό οικονομικά και καθιστά απόλυτη αρχή τον γραφειοκρατικό χαρακτήρα των κοινωνικών σχέσεων. Επιδοκιμάζω το ιδανικό σου μιας αποκεντρωμένης κοινωνίας με ευρεία αυτονομία μικρών κοινοτήτων και συμμερίζομαι το δεσμό σου με την παράδοση αυτή. Αλλά είναι ανόητο να αρνούμαστε την ύπαρξη ισχυρών δυνάμεων οι οποίες προκύπτουν από την τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη καθαυτή, και όχι από την ατομική ιδιοκτησία, και οι οποίες ωθούν προς την όλο και αυξανόμενη εξουσία της κεντρικής γραφειοκρατίας. Εάν διατείνεσαι πως γνωρίζεις απλά μέσα αντιμετώπισης της κατάστασης αυτής, εάν υποθέτεις πως έχεις βρει τη λύση όταν λες «θα κάνουμε μια ειρηνική επανάσταση και ο σοσιαλισμός θα αντιστρέψει αυτή την τάση» αυταπατάσαι και πέφτεις θύμα της μαγείας των λέξεων. Όσο περισσότερο εξαρτάται η κοινωνία από το περίπλοκο τεχνολογικό σύμπλεγμα το οποίο έχει δημιουργήσει, τόσο περισσότερα προβλήματα πρέπει να ρυθμίζονται από κεντρικές εξουσίες, τόσο περισσότερο ισχυρή είναι η κρατική γραφειοκρατία, τόσο πιο αναγκαία είναι η πολιτική δημοκρατία και η «τυπική», «αστική» ελευθερία για να τιθασεύει τον κυβερνητικό μηχανισμό και για να εξασφαλίζει στα άτομα τα συρρικνούμενα δικαιώματά τους να παραμένουν άτομα. Ποτέ δεν θα υπάρξει και δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει οικονομική ή βιομηχανική δημοκρατία χωρίς την πολιτική («αστική») δημοκρατία και ό,τι αυτή συνεπιφέρει. Δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς να εναρμονίσουμε τις αντιφατικές αποστολές που μας επιβάλλει η σύγχρονη κοινωνία, μπορούμε μονάχα να δοκιμάσουμε μια αβέβαιη ισορροπία μεταξύ των αποστολών αυτών, δεν διαθέτουμε κάποια συνταγή για μια εξασφαλισμένη κοινωνία δίχως συγκρούσεις. Θα επαναλάβω κάτι που έγραψα παλιότερα: «Στην ιδιωτική ζωή υπάρχει η νοοτροπία εκείνων που σκέπτονται πώς θα αποκομίσουν μονομιάς το κεφάλαιο που θα τους επέτρεπε να περάσουν το υπόλοιπο της ζωής τους δίχως έγνοιες, με ησυχία και ασφάλεια· και υπάρχει η νοοτροπία εκείνων που ανησυχούν πώς θα επιβιώσουν μέχρι αύριο. Πιστεύω ότι η ανθρώπινη κοινωνία ως σύνολο δεν θα βρεθεί ποτέ στην ευτυχή θέση ενός εισοδηματία, ο οποίος ζει από τους τόκους και έχει εγγυημένη την εξασφαλισμένη ζωή μέχρι τέλους, χάρη στο κεφάλαιο που απέκτησε κάποτε. Η θέση της θα είναι μάλλον παρόμοια με εκείνη του μισθωτού ο οποίος έχει την έγνοια του πώς θα επιβιώσει μέχρι αύριο. Οι ουτοπιστές είναι άνθρωποι που οραματίζονται την εξασφάλιση για την ανθρωπότητα της θέσης του εισοδηματία, και οι οποίοι είναι πεπεισμένοι ότι η θέση αυτή είναι τόσο θαυμάσια που καμία θυσία (ιδίως καμία ηθική θυσία) δεν είναι υπερβολική για την επίτευξή της».

Τούτο δεν σημαίνει πως ο σοσιαλισμός είναι τελειωμένος ως εναλλακτική δυνατότητα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι. Όμως πιστεύω ότι η εναλλακτική αυτή δυνατότητα απογυμνώθηκε όχι μονάχα από την εμπειρία των σοσιαλιστικών κρατών· απογυμνώθηκε από την ανόητη αυταρέσκεια και αυτοπεποίθηση των υποστηρικτών της, από την ανικανότητά τους να αντικρίσουν τόσο τα όρια των προσπαθειών μας να αλλάξουμε την κοινωνία, όσο και την ασυμβατότητα αιτημάτων και αξιών που συγκροτούν την ιδεολογία τους· εν ολίγοις, πιστεύω ότι το νόημα της εναλλακτικής αυτής δυνατότητας πρέπει να αναθεωρηθεί πέρα για πέρα, από τη ρίζα.

Και όταν λέω «σοσιαλισμός» δεν εννοώ μια κατάσταση τελειότητας αλλά ένα κίνημα το οποίο προσπαθεί να ανταποκριθεί σε αιτήματα για ισότητα, ελευθερία και αποδοτικότητα, ένα κίνημα το οποίο αξίζει τον κόπο μόνο στο βαθμό στον οποίο έχει επίγνωση όχι μονάχα της περιπλοκότητας των προβλημάτων που κρύβονται σε καθεμιά από αυτές τις αξίες χωριστά, αλλά και του γεγονότος ότι περιορίζουν η μία την άλλη και ότι μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν μόνο μέσω συμβιβασμών. Γελοιοποιούμε τον εαυτό μας και τους άλλους αν νομίζουμε (ή προσποιούμαστε πως νομίζουμε) το αντίθετο. Κάθε θεσμική αλλαγή πρέπει να εκλαμβάνεται εξ ολοκλήρου ως μέσο στην υπηρεσία αυτών των αξιών, και όχι ως σκοπός καθαυτόν, και να κρίνεται ανάλογα, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το κόστος στη μια αξία όταν ενισχύουμε μια άλλη. Απόπειρες να θεωρηθεί μια από τις τρεις αυτές αξίες ως απόλυτη και να υλοποιηθεί με κάθε θυσία, όχι μόνο καταστρέφουν αναπόδραστα τις άλλες δύο αλλά είναι και αυτοαναιρετικές – μια ανακάλυψη σεβαστής αρχαιότητας. Η απόλυτη ισότητα μπορεί να εγκαθιδρυθεί μονάχα στα πλαίσια ενός δεσποτικού συστήματος εξουσίας το οποίο συνεπάγεται προνόμια, δηλαδή καταστρέφει την ισότητα· πλήρης ελευθερία σημαίνει αναρχία και η αναρχία έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την κυριαρχία των φυσικά ισχυροτέρων, δηλαδή η πλήρης ελευθερία μετατρέπεται στο αντίθετό της· η αποδοτικότητα ως ανώτατη αρχή απαιτεί ξανά τον δεσποτισμό και ο δεσποτισμός είναι οικονομικά μη αποδοτικός από ένα συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο τεχνολογίας και πάνω. Ο λόγος για τον οποίον επαναλαμβάνω αυτές τις παλιές αυτονόητες αλήθειες είναι ότι φαίνεται πως περνούν απαρατήρητες στην ουτοπιστική σκέψη· (Σ.τ.Μ.) γι’ αυτό και δεν υπάρχει τίποτε πιο εύκολο στον κόσμο από τη συγγραφή ουτοπιών. Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε σ’ αυτό το σημείο. Εάν συμφωνούμε, μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε και σε πολλά άλλα, ακόμα κι αν έχουμε ανταλλάξει ορισμένα καυστικά σχόλια, για τα οποία εύχομαι πως θα είμαστε αρκετά μεγαλόψυχοι να συγχωρέσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Μια τέτοια συμφωνία θα είναι αρκετά λιγότερο πιθανή εάν εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις πως ο κομμουνισμός ήταν καταρχήν μια έξοχη επινόηση, η οποία αμαυρώθηκε κάπως από την όχι και τόσο έξοχη εφαρμογή της. Ελπίζω να σου έχω ήδη εξηγήσει γιατί, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, δεν προσδοκώ τίποτα από απόπειρες βελτίωσης, αποκατάστασης, εξαγνισμού ή επιδιόρθωσης της κομμουνιστικής ιδέας. Αλίμονο, άμοιρη ιδέα. Το ήξερα, Έντουαρντ. Αυτό το κρανίο δεν θα χαμογελάσει ποτέ ξανά. (Σ.τ.Μ.) 


Ο φίλος σου,

Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι


----------

